# Presenting: Gold N PsynnPsaytion- born 4-11-12



## HorseLovinLady

Can't say it enough Dru, I really like this colt!!


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Can't say it enough Dru, I really like this colt!!


Thanks Lady! I am very impressed with this cross. If Golden Ecstasy wasn't re-tired, I'd definitely cross him with BA Chevelle again! :wink:

There is an advantage to having the last 2 Golden Ecstasy foals.. hopefully, if this colt continues to exhibit this quality, he'll be taking Daddy's place! If Emma gives me a colt- I'll be hard pressed to choose between them..:shock:


----------



## Druydess

Wow-- I need more caffeine..lol..have NO idea why I put a hyphen in retired..
**** spelling gremlins..
Off to get some tea..


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

He is gorgeous! Got a nice booty going on to!! Haha  good luck witb him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

A few more..

To give an idea of this colt's size, his Dam is a very substantial 15.2 hands.


----------



## QOS

He is a cutie patootie!!! Love Arabians. They are so sassy!!


----------



## Druydess

BarrelracingArabian said:


> He is gorgeous! Got a nice booty going on to!! Haha  good luck witb him!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



TY for the well wishes BA!! He inherited his daddy's booty for sure..which makes me extremely thrilled, as his movement and trot are beyond words.. as you can see in this video:


----------



## Rascaholic

He is lovely! He has the most beautiful face!

(Where did you find the rope halter to fit Dad so well?)


----------



## Druydess

Rascaholic said:


> He is lovely! He has the most beautiful face!
> 
> (Where did you find the rope halter to fit Dad so well?)


I love this stallion! He even passed on his signature "freckle" to his son..lol

I do not own Golden Ecstasy; he belongs to a dear friend and is now retired. If she would part with him- he'd be in my barn! I don't know where she purchased the halter.


----------



## Cacowgirl

He's a doll! I have missed seeing your posts here on the forum,but I know how horses can keep you busy. Congrats on this lovely boy & hope to see pics of your next foal.


----------



## kartmom67

Hmm..nice! I bet daddy would look nice in the dressage arena!


----------



## Cacowgirl

I can't figure out how to say the name-could you spell it out phonetically? I did have some coffee this morning, but I'm still challenged!


----------



## cmarie

He is just adorable, I love the name you picked out for him.


----------



## Sahara

His name is pronounced Golden Sensation.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Thank You Sahara. I never would have gotten that.


----------



## Druydess

Cacowgirl said:


> I can't figure out how to say the name-could you spell it out phonetically? I did have some coffee this morning, but I'm still challenged!


LOL-- yeah those Padron/Psyche-linked names can be a challenge..

Golden Sensation would be the phonetic translation.. 
The "Psynn" is a play on words, and Psyation, coupled with Psynn, represents his top and bottom Padron lines on his Dam's side.


----------



## Druydess

Cacowgirl said:


> He's a doll! I have missed seeing your posts here on the forum,but I know how horses can keep you busy. Congrats on this lovely boy & hope to see pics of your next foal.


I appreciate your kindness..
Missed talking with you and all my other horse-friends here as well, but been busy training my new baby and preparing for Regionals.. as well as working more than full time..

One more foal-- coming up.. :wink:


----------



## Druydess

cmarie said:


> He is just adorable, I love the name you picked out for him.


Cmarie-- thank you kindly..
The name underwent much thought.. and I found it imperative it represent his ancestry, as well as being easy to remember.. 
So glad you like it!


----------



## Druydess

kartmom67 said:


> Hmm..nice! I bet daddy would look nice in the dressage arena!


He certainly would have the talent for it.. but he and his lovely owner have opted for relaxing evenings in the pasture without the stress and hubbub of showing..
I'd love to see that myself..


----------



## Druydess

kartmom67 said:


> Hmm..nice! I bet daddy would look nice in the dressage arena!


He would definitely excel there with his amazing movement and great mind!


----------



## Druydess

Golden Ecstasy, who was kind enough to pass on his signature freckle to his son..










Gold N PsynnPsyation at 2 weeks with his daddy's said freckle..


----------



## HorseLovinLady

How sweet!


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> How sweet!


Yes- I thought it took a lot of thought on his part to put his freckle in the exact spot... LOL..:clap:


----------



## Druydess




----------



## Paintlover1965

What a looker for sure! Love those long legs and all that chrome. He sure looks self confident.


----------



## countryryder

Oh la la! Does daddy ever know how to move,wow!
And the little man just keeps looking better and better,I think you got yourself a keeper there.


----------



## Druydess

Paintlover1965 said:


> What a looker for sure! Love those long legs and all that chrome. He sure looks self confident.


He is a very confident and precocious colt..
I look forward to his advances in development..:wink:
The chrome is just amazing..


----------



## MyLittlePonies

I like this colt! He's just really nice to look at (coming from a qh person  ) and love his chrome!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

countryryder said:


> Oh la la! Does daddy ever know how to move,wow!
> And the little man just keeps looking better and better,I think you got yourself a keeper there.


Daddy's movement is just amazing; that's one of the major reasons I love that stallion. Looks like this little guy is showing some great movement as well. He does appear to be a keeper! :wink:

TY Countryryder!!


----------



## Spirit Lifter

Wow! Stunning!


----------



## Druydess

MyLittlePonies said:


> I like this colt! He's just really nice to look at (coming from a qh person  ) and love his chrome!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks MLP! I am enjoying the wonderful reaction people seem to have to this colt, and have had some great comments from QH people about his muscular build, including a few saying he had "a QH Butt" LOL-- which I take as a high compliment!!:wink:


----------



## Druydess

A few more of handsome Daddy..



















And to share more good news.. apparently the last few days, our colt has very dark eyeliner and dark "goggles" - - so it appears daddy threw another liver chestnut as I thought.. time will tell..


----------



## Cacowgirl

He is adorable! Hope to watch him grow-are you going to keep him? Or too soon to tell? And there is one more foal to come?


----------



## Druydess

Cacowgirl said:


> He is adorable! Hope to watch him grow-are you going to keep him? Or too soon to tell? And there is one more foal to come?


Thank you-- I think so too..lol

As of now, since he is demonstrating such quality, and I specifically want the Phara/Crabbet/CMK lines in my breeding program, he will be retained. As his sire is no longer available to the public, it is even more important to me to retain his get given they are breeding quality.
Echo Empress is due in 4 weeks, so yes, we have one more coming, and if it's a colt-- I will be hard pressed to choose if it is as fine as Gold N PsynnPsaytion!


----------



## soenjer55

I am seriously looking forward to seeing this little guy grow- keep those photos coming, lol! What a gorgeous cross to make a gorgeous baby. I'm going to stop now, before I type a book- I could do some serious gushing, though, LOL. Congratulations and God bless.


----------



## Druydess

soenjer55 said:


> I am seriously looking forward to seeing this little guy grow- keep those photos coming, lol! What a gorgeous cross to make a gorgeous baby. I'm going to stop now, before I type a book- I could do some serious gushing, though, LOL. Congratulations and God bless.


I love your enthusiam; feel free to gush away. :wink:
If so many are excited about him, and they like his look and bloodlines, then I know I'm on the right track. Marketing him will be a breeze if he's already so well-received. He has a calm, inquisitive, yet confident personality, so I do believe his sire has strongly come through on him.

Thanks so much!

Will keep the pics coming, but will be away at Regionals- my lovely grey mare, DS Magic's Royalty has earned her right to compete! Pics after we come home.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Druydess said:


> A few more of handsome Daddy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to share more good news.. apparently the last few days, our colt has very dark eyeliner and dark "goggles" - - so it appears daddy threw another liver chestnut as I thought.. time will tell..


 That is one stunning stallion!! Good luck to you and Magic also!!


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> That is one stunning stallion!! Good luck to you and Magic also!!


Thank for the well wishes!! See ya in a week!!


----------



## Druydess

A few pics at a month old already..

Looking a bit rangy as his dark liver color begins to make itself known..
Imagine how striking he'll be with such dark color and all that chrome!

Tender moment with mom:










Dark goggles..


----------



## PintoTess

:O Im speechless!


----------



## Druydess

PintoTess said:


> :O Im speechless!


Thanks Tess!

He has the same affect on us!! :wink:


----------



## Druydess

one more of the little man..


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Love it! :smile:


----------



## Druydess

If anyone has any doubt that Golden Ecstasy stamps his get with his unique look-- this should settle it..

Psynn-- at only 7 weeks- looking rangy and muddy with the rain and his fuzzies shedding out-- but quite the doppleganger to his sire nonetheless as is evident here:



















Can't even begin to express how glad I am that this boy is his father's son! 

What bone, substance, and elegance this boy is already expressing!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Very handsome!


----------



## enh817

GAH! You must be beside yourself, that you got two such amazing colts!


I would like to put in a request for video  I love watching foals play!


----------



## Druydess

Skyseternalangel said:


> Very handsome!


TY Sky!!




enh817 said:


> GAH! You must be beside yourself, that you got two such amazing colts!
> 
> 
> I would like to put in a request for video  I love watching foals play!


I truly am. Their quality is beyond my expectation, though I suppose I really shouldn't be surprised considering the mares and sire.. After all the snarky criticism I got for "not knowing what I'm doing," these fine boys are true poetic justice..:wink: However, there were so many more of you who have been so very supportive and sincere in your thoughtful, unbiased input-- I am very grateful. 
I have more exciting plans with regard to my breeding program TBA later this year. I look forward to sharing it with you all! 

We are having nasty downpours for the last week, so when they clear- I will have to work on some videos. Psynn is looking very patchy with his coat shedding out, but we'll see what we can get..:thumbsup:


----------



## enh817

Druydess said:


> I truly am. Their quality is beyond my expectation, though I suppose I really shouldn't be surprised considering the mares and sire.. After all the snarky criticism I got for "not knowing what I'm doing," these fine boys are true poetic justice..:wink: However, there were so many more of you who have been so very supportive and sincere in your thoughtful, unbiased input-- I am very grateful.
> I have more exciting plans with regard to my breeding program TBA later this year. I look forward to sharing it with you all!
> 
> We are having nasty downpours for the last week, so when they clear- I will have to work on some videos. Psynn is looking very patchy with his coat shedding out, but we'll see what we can get..:thumbsup:



I have been really interested in following you and your breeding, as some day, in the, not-super-near, but not-too-far, future, I hope to be starting my own breeding program. I'm really enjoying reading about your ventures! I sincerely wish you much success. Continue to prove those naysayers wrong!


----------



## BBBCrone

Oh my gosh HOW did I miss this??

Look at him! He is fabulous. And the chrome ... oh my ... I love me some chestnut with chrome!

BTW ... I'm coming for your _two_ babies!!   It's perfect. I need two, you have two!


----------



## Monty77

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady

He sure does look like his daddy!! I see a lot of his mama in him too! :smile:


----------



## Druydess

enh817 said:


> I have been really interested in following you and your breeding, as some day, in the, not-super-near, but not-too-far, future, I hope to be starting my own breeding program. I'm really enjoying reading about your ventures! I sincerely wish you much success. Continue to prove those naysayers wrong!


I appreciate your input and interest. It has been a long learning experience, but I have to say I have had some of the best breeders and mentors, both IRL and on these forums, encouraging me and giving sound, thoughtful advice. I am forever grateful to them, their patience, and their unbiased, unjaded, genuine support of someone beginning in the breeding business.

Naysayers never do win with me.  They've already been proven wrong; continuing on without being distracted results in reward, satisfaction, and well- earned success.

There are many well-respected breeders out there who are willing to give direction and advice. 
I owe much knowledge and inspiration to breeders such as Denise Gainey of Gainey Conerstone Arabians, Sue Wells, Of Sapphire Farms, Beth Conti- owner of Mirage V, Tamra Johnson, of TanZyr, and many more...
It's people like these who have talent, integrity, compassion, pride in their breeding, and amazing knowledge.
They have played a large part in my success.
Please let me know if I can offer any help in the future.


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> He sure does look like his daddy!! I see a lot of his mama in him too! :smile:


He was mostly momma until now-- daddy's sure making a strong appearance. :wink:
All in all, he is a very good mix of excellent parents!


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> Oh my gosh HOW did I miss this??
> 
> Look at him! He is fabulous. And the chrome ... oh my ... I love me some chestnut with chrome!
> 
> BTW ... I'm coming for your _two_ babies!!   It's perfect. I need two, you have two!


BBB- I love your posts!! :wink:

Well-- this boy got the Chrome going on for sure-- all the more striking later when his liver color is all in!

You need two?? They'd keep you busy!! You can always visit! :lol:


----------



## Druydess

Psynn-- a veritable tank at 7 weeks, shedding out a lovely liver color, and though rangy as Hades while "moulting," gives a hint of his future beauty.


----------



## Fahntasia

Druydess that is one GORGEOUS colt! Good luck with him in the future, please keep us updated with pics =)


----------



## Druydess

Fahntasia said:


> Druydess that is one GORGEOUS colt! Good luck with him in the future, please keep us updated with pics =)


Thanks so much Fahntasia!! Happy to do so..

He's looks like a woolly ****** with his shedding baby fuzz.. but here's a few.. 

7 weeks old, extremely tall, with such beautiful contrasting color coming in.


----------



## BBBCrone

*drools* here comes the darker color! I can't WAIT to see that. BTW I just wanna kiss them freckles on his nose.


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> *drools* here comes the darker color! I can't WAIT to see that. BTW I just wanna kiss them freckles on his nose.


I love the darker color coming in, and that freckle gets kissed a LOT!! This boy is the friendliest colt-- follows me all over the pasture and loves scratches and kisses..

Here's a few pics from yesterday. This colt is massive!

Frolicking with mom:









Looking much older and bigger than 2 months:


----------



## Breella

Handsome boy!


----------



## Druydess

Breella said:


> Handsome boy!


Thanks you Breela! We are very proud of how he's coming along! :wink:


----------



## BBBCrone

That boy is hot and he knows it!

I've mapped my route to come pick him up. It's only a 2 1/2 hour drive.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

He's gorgeous Dru!! :smile:


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> That boy is hot and he knows it!
> 
> I've mapped my route to come pick him up. It's only a 2 1/2 hour drive.


LOL BBB.. we'll expect you soon then.. :wink:

Here's a teaser..

Hot to trot..


----------



## Druydess

I'm glad so may of you are enjoying this boy almost as much as I am. He is a total pocket-pony; what an amazing disposition this boy has! 

Here's his impression of a gazelle.. 










And the prior pic with Mom:


----------



## ThatDraftGirl

Out of both your colts, I definitely can say that he is my favorite. He's elegant but masculine at the same time!


----------



## Druydess

ThatDraftGirl said:


> Out of both your colts, I definitely can say that he is my favorite. He's elegant but masculine at the same time!


Thanks DraftGirl. 

I love having 2 colts (half brothers) that represent Arabians differently. This is a huge, solid, flashy boy who'll be a magnificent Sporthorse, and his brother is an extremely typey, refined Main-ring candidate-- but time will tell what they each will excel in.


----------



## Druydess

My gorgeous, expressive tank--- I mean boy.. 2 1/2 months..










Got trot?









Playdate:
Brothers will be brothers.. 2 1/2 months and 1 month respectively:










Just a hint of how huge this boy is- next to his 15.2hh Dam at 2 1/2 months!










Even woolly, shedding, and pasture condition can't dim what's underneath and evolving!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Lookin good Dru!! This one is my favorite of your two, they're both gorgeous of course. :smile: Have you decided if you're going to keep them both?


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

He is utterly gorgeous and by gad he has presence!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BBBCrone

*drools some more* ... WOW he just keeps on with the "I'm good and I know it." attitude. I love it 

So yeah ... what's your hopes for this boy and where would you like to see him 5 years from now? If all follows like it looks like it's going to, that is. Making plans for babies is hard.


----------



## Druydess

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> He is utterly gorgeous and by gad he has presence!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


TY EvilHorse! He certainly has presence and he can sure turn it on!! Appreciate your kindness. :wink:


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Druydess said:


> TY EvilHorse! He certainly has presence and he can sure turn it on!! Appreciate your kindness. :wink:


No problem, I have a great love for handsome horses that know just how good looking they are 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> *drools some more* ... WOW he just keeps on with the "I'm good and I know it." attitude. I love it
> 
> So yeah ... what's your hopes for this boy and where would you like to see him 5 years from now? If all follows like it looks like it's going to, that is. Making plans for babies is hard.


It's hard to say as he's very versatile so far. He can be very upright and also low and long in his movement; he's got major size and bone- great laid back shoulder, and his face is fairly typey- though not extreme. He's got flash and a puppy-dog disposition. He'd definitely be great as a Sporthorse contender. Too soon to see which particular disciplines he'd be best at.
In 5 years- I hope he's kicking butt in the Show Ring!
In any case-- I'll be hanging on to him a while:wink:..


----------



## Druydess

Some recent pics of my CMK/Padron flaxen liver-chestnut colt-- Psynn. Tall, muscular, yet elegant-- he is progressing beyond my dreams..even with his baby fuzz remnants. :laughing6:

Huge at 13 weeks: 

This boy consistently gets under himself. What engagement he already has!



























Love that butt and topline!









Lovely, typey face:









Some trot:









Gorgeous shoulder and hip:









Family shot- half brothers- 6 and 13 weeks respectively:


----------



## cakemom

He is truly going to be fantastic!! I want to see him in the dressage arena as a grown up- he has the air to make me drool!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BBBCrone

You know, I wish I could take a glimpse five years into the future . Awesome presence.

Your boy reminds me of the old arab stallion stud Fadjur. Not sure if anyone here would remember him or not cause ... I'm old! Fadjur was bay so it's not the coloring, it's the presence and "wow" factor and build that remind me of him. (That's meant to be a huge compliment BTW in case you know who Fadjur is and hate him. LOL)


----------



## Druydess

cakemom said:


> He is truly going to be fantastic!! I want to see him in the dressage arena as a grown up- he has the air to make me drool!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you Cakemom!! I share your feeling about him. He is definitely built for dressage! I do think we need to consider dressage as one of his possible directions now that I see how he's developing. What muscle, movement, and strength this guy will have! I can't wait to see him grow up!! :wink:


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> You know, I wish I could take a glimpse five years into the future . Awesome presence.
> 
> Your boy reminds me of the old arab stallion stud Fadjur. Not sure if anyone here would remember him or not cause ... I'm old! Fadjur was bay so it's not the coloring, it's the presence and "wow" factor and build that remind me of him. (That's meant to be a huge compliment BTW in case you know who Fadjur is and hate him. LOL)


I am very familiar with Fadjur-- and it is quite a high compliment for this young man to be compared to him. He is exhibiting a unique presence that comes through even at this early age- and you're right- his build is very similar. It's funny how many people comment on his "Wow" factor; makes me very happy.. I appreciate feedback from those in the know. Fadjur was an amazing stallion; even his yearling pics are captivating.
Thanks for your input [email protected]!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CLaPorte432

*drool* slobber slobber *drool*


----------



## Cacowgirl

Yes, this little guy has a "presence" about him. And body & movement to add to the package. I take it you're not planning on gelding him right away? Thanks for the update pictures. How fortunate you are to see these horses everyday!


----------



## Eclipse295

Druydess said:


> TY for the well wishes BA!! He inherited his daddy's booty for sure..which makes me extremely thrilled, as his movement and trot are beyond words.. as you can see in this video:
> 
> Golden Ecstasy - YouTube


I am drooling over that trot. Beautiful Stallion.


----------



## Druydess

CLaPorte432 said:


> *drool* slobber slobber *drool*


LOL CLaPorte!! That made me giggle and nearly spit my tea out.. Sometimes a few well chosen words is all ya need to express an entire novel!
:clap:


----------



## BBBCrone

Cacowgirl said:


> I take it you're not planning on gelding him right away? Thanks for the update pictures.



ACK!!! :shock: *shudders at the thought*


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> ACK!!! :shock: *shudders at the thought*


Nope-- he keeps to keep his jewels for the time being.. :wink:


----------



## Druydess

Cacowgirl said:


> Yes, this little guy has a "presence" about him. And body & movement to add to the package. I take it you're not planning on gelding him right away? Thanks for the update pictures. How fortunate you are to see these horses everyday!


Yes-- he does seem to have inherited the best of Daddy's gorgeous movement so far.. Obviously, we always have to wait and see what they'll do as an adult. His presence is growing exponentially, yet he has the calmest, most tractable demeanor- again- like his daddy as seen in the video (and mom too). 

My rule for gelding is to reserve judgement for at least a year, barring any physical or behavioral issue, to geld. Considering his current development, opinions and feedback of other respected breeders, he has too much potential and quality to make that decision right now.

And yes-- I am fortunate to have the last 2 sons of Golden Ecstasy and spend time with such lovely boys. I do not regret for a second that they are the first 2 foals of Obsidian Arabians. I couldn't be more proud to have had these breedings turn out so well. :thumbsup:


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

OMG he's getting more and more gorgeous every day! So lovely and leggy, and that face is super cute


----------



## Druydess

Eclipse295 said:


> I am drooling over that trot. Beautiful Stallion.


Thanks Eclipse! He is the most amazing mover I've seen.

One more of this amazing boy:


----------



## Druydess

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> OMG he's getting more and more gorgeous every day! So lovely and leggy, and that face is super cute


We're sure not complaining..lol
If he keeps this up-- he's going to rock in the ring! Thanks EHOD!! :wink:


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Druydess said:


> We're sure not complaining..lol
> If he keeps this up-- he's going to rock in the ring! Thanks EHOD!! :wink:


Well his mum and dad are both stunning - beautiful + beautiful = beautiful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> Well his mum and dad are both stunning - beautiful + beautiful = beautiful!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks again EvilHorse-- I must agree with you!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Druydess

A chuckle to start your day.. Some pics of Psynn having a grand time yesterday:

THE money shot:










And not to be outdone-- his sideways salchow:










And he never broke stride..lol


----------



## BBBCrone

**** he was having a great time!!


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> **** he was having a great time!!


Was he ever! I didn't realize exact;y how much until I reviewed the photos later. I **** when I saw the first one..
This boy is the resident comedian. :lol:


----------



## soenjer55

He's not an arabian, he's a cat! At least you know he's balanced, lol...


----------



## Druydess

soenjer55 said:


> He's not an arabian, he's a cat! At least you know he's balanced, lol...


LOL-- he may have some feline blood. :wink: Yes-- he exhibited great balance with not one misstep!


----------



## Celeste

OMG. Dru. How did I miss this thread? He is so beautiful! 
I have admired him in other threads, but these pictures are marvelous.
What a splendid colt!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

He looks awesome Dru and gets handsomer each day!


----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


> OMG. Dru. How did I miss this thread? He is so beautiful!
> I have admired him in other threads, but these pictures are marvelous.
> What a splendid colt!


I don't know Celeste.. :wink:
I'm so glad you like him; I always value your input.
He is getting much more refined, yet has substance. I couldn't have asked for more. I am just amazed and truly grateful for such a fine colt.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Is he planning on being a late entrant into the Olympic taekwondo team? LOL he's such a cutie!

What's his barn name?


----------



## Druydess

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> Is he planning on being a late entrant into the Olympic taekwondo team? LOL he's such a cutie!
> 
> What's his barn name?


I think he might-- or maybe if they had Latin Dance..:rofl:

We call him Psynn-- or Psynny.. He's psynfully cute, and quite the comedian.. :wink:


----------



## Druydess

A few more:

Showing a little "attitude."


















Can't believe he's only 3 1/2 months here..

A pic of Daddy for comparison:


----------



## Druydess

And grand-daddy on his Dam's side:

Psyche's Victory:










Parents and Grandparents on both sides certainly represent Crabbet/CMK blood and breeding.


----------



## soenjer55

Druydess said:


> A few more:
> 
> Showing a little "attitude."


"You can't tell me what to do mom, if I want to be cat I'll be a cat!"

"I do what I want!"

"They see me rollin', they hatin'..."

"look mom, no hooves!"

Okay, okay, I'm done, lol...


----------



## Druydess

soenjer55 said:


> "You can't tell me what to do mom, if I want to be cat I'll be a cat!"
> 
> "I do what I want!"
> 
> "They see me rollin', they hatin'..."
> 
> "look mom, no hooves!"
> 
> Okay, okay, I'm done, lol...


LOL-- you got it right on Soenjer!! Thanks for the chuckle!!


----------



## Celeste

I really love this colt!!


----------



## jillybean19

I saw "Gold N..." and I had to check it out! My boy, Gold N Aligence, is a Gold N Ali grandson too! We're practically family!


----------



## Druydess

jillybean19 said:


> I saw "Gold N..." and I had to check it out! My boy, Gold N Aligence, is a Gold N Ali grandson too! We're practically family!


Hey-- glad you checked it out!! Yes- we're practically family! :wink:

New pics coming shortly..


----------



## Druydess

Some new pics of Pysnny-- who is just the sweetest colt.. such a calm, respectful boy.. Far taller than me now at just over 4 months..

GOLD N PSYNN-PSYATION
CMK/Phara/Padron Colt
Owned by Dru Castle - Obsidian Arabians

Sire: Golden Ecstasy (Gold N Ali x DRA Burgundy Rose by Burgundy Sun)
Dam: BA Chevelle (Psyche's Visctory by Padron's Psyche) x Miss Madonna by Padron)

Pasture condition, bleached, and totally fuzzy:



















Brotherly love: With half-brother, Echo's Gold N Heir:









SO Padron: The Padron blood sure becomes more and more noticeable..


----------



## Druydess

The Padron/Patron lines are amazing. Such pre-potency..

My boy's Great Grand-daddy..


----------



## Druydess

If anyone has CMK/Phara/Padron foals, I'd love to hear about them..


----------



## Druydess

Not to be forgotten-- here's Psynny's G-Grand-daddy..on his other Padron line..

Padrons Psyche - YouTube


----------



## Druydess

G-Grand-dad on Sire line:

Burgundy Sun-- Phara Stallion


----------



## Druydess

Grand Dad-- Sire of Golden Ecstasy- Gold N Ali


----------



## Druydess

For those interested, I'm proud to announce both Gold N Psynn-Psyation and Echo's Gold N Heir will be included in Crabbet magazine. Will let you know more details when they are available..


----------



## HorseLovinLady

He's gorgeous Dru!! Keeps getting cuter all the time.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Mods, please shut this thread down - too many beautiful horses and I'm getting supremely jealous!


----------



## Celeste

Such a beautiful boy!!!


----------



## Druydess

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> Mods, please shut this thread down - too many beautiful horses and I'm getting supremely jealous!


Too cute EvilHorse!! So glad you're enjoying them!! :wink:


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Druydess said:


> Too cute EvilHorse!! So glad you're enjoying them!! :wink:


I am, I'm just drooling all over my keyboard and my eyes are a little bit bulgy from staring too much!


----------



## Druydess

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> I am, I'm just drooling all over my keyboard and my eyes are a little bit bulgy from staring too much!


:clap:
I think I'm going to have to award you the title of one of Psynny's biggest fans!! :wink:
He would be so proud..


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Druydess said:


> :clap:
> I think I'm going to have to award you the title of one of Psynny's biggest fans!! :wink:
> He would be so proud..


Yes, 'specially when he becomes mine.  One day. When I win that lottery I didn't enter. Oh. 

Please post lots and lots of piccies. There can never be too many photos of Psynny. Congratulations on breeding such a beautiful horse!


----------



## Druydess

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> Yes, 'specially when he becomes mine.  One day. When I win that lottery I didn't enter. Oh.
> 
> Please post lots and lots of piccies. There can never be too many photos of Psynny. Congratulations on breeding such a beautiful horse!


You just keep me in stitches!! :rofl:

If you didn't live in Australia--- it might be easier to horse-nap him.. :wink:

Thanks EHOD-- it was an educated gamble, as breeding always is, but I'm so happy I got exactly what I wanted.. :happydance:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Druydess said:


> :clap:
> I think I'm going to have to award you the title of one of Psynny's biggest fans!! :wink:
> He would be so proud..


 Then I want to be his second biggest fan, I've really liked him from day one also. :wink:


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

HorseLovinLady said:


> Then I want to be his second biggest fan, I've really liked him from day one also. :wink:


*shows muscles* Yep, that's right, you're in second. Second, ya hear?? 

If I ever horse-nap him, I'll let you see photos. Of his hooves. And maybe his tail too, if you pay me lots of money. (I'm kinda going to need lots of money to keep him in the princely luxury he deserves.)


----------



## Druydess

It's been a while, and since I've had multiple photo requests of the boys- upon threat of bodily harm- here are some from yesterday. 

Please keep in mind, the boys are fat, woolly, gangly, and really look terrible. However, I'm sure you can see through the ugly baby stage. If this is the worst they'll look, I have a lot to look forward to.. 

My massively tall Gold N Psynn-Psyation (Psynny)- at 7 months-- far taller than I now:










I am pleased to report he has inherited his Sire's power trot and is an amazing mover.

Echo's Gold N Heir- 5 1/2 months. Elegant and refined, also a lovely mover like Daddy, but not quite as powerful as big brother just yet.










Got Topline?










In Tandem:










Stately, and as gentle as he is massive..










This boy can really drop and dig in:










And their collective, and mutual opinion, on the entire matter:










I am beyond fortunate to have these exquisite boys!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Druydess

And I nearly forgot-- here's a preview of an exciting upcoming announcement..


----------



## Druydess

One more:


----------



## BBBCrone

O..M..G!!!! Just beautiful. They gave grown so much. I was shocked. And I keep looking wondering where the babies went! You have been away faaaaaarrr too long. Psynny is on my Christmas list, just so you know. Hubby can verify ****. They are both just fantastic.

And your preview there is VERY interesting


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> O..M..G!!!! Just beautiful. They gave grown so much. I was shocked. And I keep looking wondering where the babies went! You have been away faaaaaarrr too long. Psynny is on my Christmas list, just so you know. Hubby can verify ****. They are both just fantastic.
> 
> And your preview there is VERY interesting


Thank you so Much BBB!!

I have been away quite a while; I apologize. It will become clear why very soon. Lots of exciting things happening at Obsidian Arabians.. we are expanding and are very excited!! :wink:

I will be sure to note your Christmas list. I believe hubby..


----------



## BBBCrone

Well if it's for excitement reasons ... then that's okay! I'm always up for more excitement. :lol: Can't wait for further unveiling because that was a tease!

I will send off a quick note to Santa and tell him all is right with the world.


----------



## Druydess

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> *shows muscles* Yep, that's right, you're in second. Second, ya hear??
> 
> If I ever horse-nap him, I'll let you see photos. Of his hooves. And maybe his tail too, if you pay me lots of money. (I'm kinda going to need lots of money to keep him in the princely luxury he deserves.)


LOL-- I don't know how I missed this post, but it's just too funny!! :rofl:

He definitely would expect princely luxury...:shock:


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> Well if it's for excitement reasons ... then that's okay! I'm always up for more excitement. :lol: Can't wait for further unveiling because that was a tease!
> 
> I will send off a quick note to Santa and tell him all is right with the world.


Glad I'm forgiven.. :shock:

There are several announcements tied to the announcement..lol..:wink:

There may be other foals associated with the announcement too..

Maybe..

Perhaps..

Ya never know...


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Dru your boys are jaw dropping stunning!! And the black horse is gorgeous too! When do we get to see pics of your beautiful mares? :wink:


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Dru your boys are jaw dropping stunning!! And the black horse is gorgeous too! When do we get to see pics of your beautiful mares? :wink:


Thank you HLL. They are coming along.. I am so very fortunate. I'll have to get updated pics of the girls soon..


----------



## Druydess




----------



## HorseLovinLady

Love the newest pic and you're welcome Dru! :smile:


----------



## cakemom

Beautiful creatures!! Now spill the beans!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailhorserider

Stunning is an understatement! They are awesome!


----------



## Celeste

I need to hear more.
The boys are beautiful!!


----------



## MangoRoX87

Gorgeous! love those bellies!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Love the newest pic and you're welcome Dru! :smile:


Thanks!! 



cakemom said:


> Beautiful creatures!! Now spill the beans!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


HAHA!! My-- you all are an impatient lot.. 
I don't blame you though; good news is hard to hold back.. especially concerning horses!!

A hint: If you like El Shaklan-- you'll doubly like the Black..:wink:


----------



## Druydess

trailhorserider said:


> Stunning is an understatement! They are awesome!


Appreciate it!! Almost can't wait to see them matured.. almost..:wink:


----------



## Druydess




----------



## cakemom

Yes, one of the horses I adore is an Arabian that a friend owns as an "investment" so I've learned to watch them and love them. I want her!! She is sired by Mishaal HP | Egyptian Arabian Horses - Arabians LTD. and is fantastic. She's never even been broken to ride, makes me very sad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom

Ooh I just caught the upcoming announcement picture!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

cakemom said:


> Yes, one of the horses I adore is an Arabian that a friend owns as an "investment" so I've learned to watch them and love them. I want her!! She is sired by Mishaal HP | Egyptian Arabian Horses - Arabians LTD. and is fantastic. She's never even been broken to ride, makes me very sad.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What a gorgeous boy!! I can see why you admire his daughter. Maybe you can feel them out on a future sale...


----------



## Reno Bay

Pretty babies. Can't wait to hear your announcement!

Man, Mishaal is gorgeous. Though...
"Mishaal is homozygous for the grey color gene, so it’s been wonderful to have a lighter color added to our pool of mostly dark babies. There’s also no guessing as to what color his babies will be when they arrive!"

That's the only problem I see on the page. If he's homozygous for grey, _all_ his babies will be grey XD They're all absolutely stunning regardless.


----------



## BBBCrone

Druydess said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA!! My-- you all are an impatient lot..
> I don't blame you though; good news is hard to hold back.. especially concerning horses!!
> 
> A hint: If you like El Shaklan-- you'll doubly like the Black..:wink:



Now that is just wrong on so many levels!


----------



## cakemom

I've always taken it to be what color they will grey from. The mare is grey, and her yearling is bay, by Sequel
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


> I need to hear more.
> The boys are beautiful!!


They have been such a blessing!!

News is coming soon -waiting on a few details to be addressed.. :wink:


----------



## Druydess

Some pics from today:

Breaking Even: totally has Daddy's moves..










Got butt:









Not to mention Flags.. 




























What a joy to watch these boys..


----------



## BBBCrone

WOW what beautiful plumage they have.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Gorgeous!!


----------



## New_image

Beautiful!


----------



## Druydess

MangoRoX87 said:


> Gorgeous! love those bellies!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well they sure round out before they shoot up!! Both are butt high and getting ready to grow again!!



Reno Bay said:


> Pretty babies. Can't wait to hear your announcement!
> 
> Man, Mishaal is gorgeous. Though...
> "Mishaal is homozygous for the grey color gene, so it’s been wonderful to have a lighter color added to our pool of mostly dark babies. There’s also no guessing as to what color his babies will be when they arrive!"
> 
> That's the only problem I see on the page. If he's homozygous for grey, _all_ his babies will be grey XD They're all absolutely stunning regardless.


TY Reno Bay! 
I have always loved greys as well. My grey mares are heterozygous, with one throwing black, so it'll always be a mystery what "pops" out..


----------



## Celeste

When are you going to tell us about the black horse?


----------



## Reno Bay

I've always been picky about Arabians. I'm not overly fond of heads that are too dishy. Though that may have come from a few bad experiences with a mare of that type XD Yours are all gorgeous hunks of horse. My TB acts like a total throwback to the Arabians...trotting around with his tail in the air like the fruitloop he is XD


----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


> When are you going to tell us about the black horse?


LOL-- you guys are so curious..

Would a few more pics help?










And this is Daddy:


----------



## Druydess

Reno Bay said:


> I've always been picky about Arabians. I'm not overly fond of heads that are too dishy. Though that may have come from a few bad experiences with a mare of that type XD Yours are all gorgeous hunks of horse. My TB acts like a total throwback to the Arabians...trotting around with his tail in the air like the fruitloop he is XD


I've never been impressed with ultra dishy heads either.. They're pretty, and I have some fairly dishy horses, but that is secondary.. (Though the black is certainly high with the type factor AND has substance).

TY for the compliment! I really love the older style Arab as well.

TB's do have a lot of Arabian in them, so it's no surprise they behave is a similar fashion.. you should post a pic of your guy..


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Gorgeous both babies and your surprise haha  not a huge fan of the overly dainty look of arabs lately but daddy and your surprise look nicely in the middle haha. The boy i used to ride was definitely more of the stocky type as were his sisters although their babies always came out with monster legs hahah. _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reno Bay

Holy balls of fire, beautiful blacks. THAT will be a fine baby. Now I shall be ridiculously impatient XD

(clickable for larger - don't really want to spam my butt on your thread)


He wasn't in a really showoff mood...he was more like "Mom, why are you chasing me around the field?!!!!" ...cause the photographer needed action shots, hon. That's the only half-decent trotting picture I have though. Most of the time he's just eating or trying to snort the camera up his nose...


----------



## Druydess

Reno Bay said:


> Holy balls of fire, beautiful blacks. THAT will be a fine baby. Now I shall be ridiculously impatient XD
> 
> (clickable for larger - don't really want to spam my butt on your thread)
> 
> 
> He wasn't in a really showoff mood...he was more like "Mom, why are you chasing me around the field?!!!!" ...cause the photographer needed action shots, hon. That's the only half-decent trotting picture I have though. Most of the time he's just eating or trying to snort the camera up his nose...


LOL-- thanks.. I thought so too.. but no baby from that union; the 2nd pic is the sire of the first pic..who is older now.

That's a fine looking boy you have there!! Looks like he's got some nice substance to him. (Mine try to snort the camera too. I have lovely shots of nostrils and nose hairs..


----------



## Reno Bay

Druydess said:


> LOL-- thanks.. I thought so too.. but no baby from that union; the 2nd pic is the sire of the first pic..who is older now.
> 
> That's a fine looking boy you have there!! Looks like he's got some nice substance to him. (Mine try to snort the camera too. I have lovely shots of nostrils and nose hairs..


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh okay XD silly me.

He has a few flaws, but who doesn't? Can't wait to see how the farrier did trimming him up today. I wasn't able to be there because of work (farrier got to the farm at 2...I got off at 2...it's an hour drive D.


----------



## BBBCrone

Druydess said:


> LOL-- you guys are so curious..
> 
> Would a few more pics help?


*sighs happily* ... And what's weird is I'm not a fan of black for some reason. But he's way too gorgeous for his own good!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

I can't wait to see more pics of the black horse, he's just stunning. His daddy is gorgeous too.


----------



## Druydess

BarrelracingArabian said:


> Gorgeous both babies and your surprise haha  not a huge fan of the overly dainty look of arabs lately but daddy and your surprise look nicely in the middle haha. The boy i used to ride was definitely more of the stocky type as were his sisters although their babies always came out with monster legs hahah. _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree. There's so much variation in the Arabian. 
Yes-- they are not extreme per se, but a nice mix of both worlds.. :wink:


----------



## Druydess

And for my next surprise..lol.. (Yes-- I AM having great fun with this  -- 

Here's another mystery horse which is different from the previous ones posted..


----------



## Druydess

Small tippy ears?.. we got 'em.. LOL


----------



## tempest

Oh my, the Black, is so gorgeous. I'm drooling girl! If he goes missing he is not in my dorm room! So don't bother looking there. :wink::lol:


----------



## Druydess




----------



## Druydess




----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> *sighs happily* ... And what's weird is I'm not a fan of black for some reason. But he's way too gorgeous for his own good!


I rarely am struck by blacks as well.. but this one's pedigree, temperament, and conformation was what blew me away. The color is just a bonus. :wink: And for some reason, overseas buyers just love them. A black mare from my farm was just purchased for 20K after being up only 6 days; going to The UAE. Guess they have mad funds..lol


----------



## BBBCrone

YAY!! More pics. These two always make me smile!


----------



## BBBCrone

Druydess said:


> I rarely am struck by blacks as well.. but this one's pedigree, temperament, and conformation was what blew me away. The color is just a bonus. :wink: And for some reason, overseas buyers just love them. A black mare from my farm was just purchased for 20K after being up only 6 days. Guess they have mad funds..lol



:shock: YIPES!

He is fabulous to look at that's for sure. I'm excited to hear more about all this when you decide it's time :wink:

Hey wait ... I'm loosing tack of them all! That is not fair ... there's another one.


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> YAY!! More pics. These two always make me smile!


I love your enthusiasm!! They make me smile all the time. I have had a lovely day/evening with them and they are the sweetest boys. I forget sometimes they're colts being so calm and laid back.


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> :shock: YIPES!
> 
> He is fabulous to look at that's for sure. I'm excited to hear more about all this when you decide it's time :wink:
> 
> Hey wait ... I'm loosing tack of them all! That is not fair ... there's another one.



I know..the mare that sold- not my horse though.. not this time anyway..lol

HAHAHA.. That's why this'll take time.. there are several announcements to come and all the players aren't here yet.. :wink: It always works out that I can't seem to do things in a small way..lol :clap:


----------



## BBBCrone

*Do it*

Sheesh Lady I guess so! But hey, if you are going to do it, do it right and do it big!! Huge even 

We'll sit back and watch the fireworks!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGJuMBdaqIw


^^ There ya go BOOM! Oddly enough, I was listening to this when you posted the new baby pics. Fireworks fit them well me thinks *nods*


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> Sheesh Lady I guess so! But hey, if you are going to do it, do it right and do it big!! Huge even
> 
> We'll sit back and watch the fireworks!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGJuMBdaqIw
> 
> 
> ^^ There ya go BOOM! Oddly enough, I was listening to this when you posted the new baby pics. Fireworks fit them well me thinks *nods*


Thanks Girl! 
Hadn't seen that vid-- good message. Been my mantra for years.. never let anyone take away your power.. :wink:
It's worked pretty well..:lol:

Looking forward to the fireworks! There's bound to be a few zingers <weg>


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Love the new pics Dru, I can't say it enough your boys are stunning!! :smile:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Stupid computer! I too love black horses.


----------



## Druydess

tempest said:


> Oh my, the Black, is so gorgeous. I'm drooling girl! If he goes missing he is not in my dorm room! So don't bother looking there. :wink::lol:


Thanks Tempest! I believe I certainly hit the jackpot.
With the personality this one has, it would be perfectly acceptable to be lounging in a dorm room..  But I won't look there..:lol:


----------



## Celeste

I love black horses.


----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


> I love black horses.


LOL Celeste!! I should think so since you have that gorgeous black mare..  We need updated pics of her!!


----------



## Celeste

The only new ones I have on my computer are ones in which she has her nice new winter coat and she is wearing a Santa hat.


----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


> The only new ones I have on my computer are ones in which she has her nice new winter coat and she is wearing a Santa hat.


That's sounds adorable.. let's see her.. 

I just posted all those pics of my hairy beasts...:shock:


----------



## Celeste




----------



## Celeste




----------



## HorseLovinLady

Your mare is so pretty Celeste! :smile:


----------



## Celeste

HorseLovinLady said:


> Your mare is so pretty Celeste! :smile:


Thanks.


----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


>


OMG!! How friggin' cute!! 

She is just a lovely mare Celeste..


----------



## Celeste

Thanks! I think that the hat is a statement that even hot headed Egyptians can eventually be civilized. You can put a hat on her and you don't die. Lol. She is very hot, but she actually is sweet in temperament.


----------



## Druydess

Some great pics of Psynny's Dam, BA Chevelle, smokin' and blowin' yesterday.. Not hard to figure why Psynny moves so well between Mom and Dad.. 










Like mother, like son:


----------



## Druydess

Some great pics of Psynny's Dam, BA Chevelle, smokin' and blowin' yesterday.. Not hard to figure why Psynny moves so well between Mom and Dad.. 










Like mother, like son:



















One of Chevelle and Rowan- my QH rescue (and rumored to have been sold I hear, yet here she is..lol) - who's trying to trot like an Arabian:


----------



## Druydess

Don't have any idea why this double posted, but if the Mods want to remove one, please do.


----------



## BBBCrone

Okay I'll click em both.

Look at the chrome on that girl!!! *drools*

And Psynny cracks me up. He always has that "Yeah I'm gorgeous" look on his face.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Dru all of your horses are beautiful but Chevelle takes my breath away!! Love the pics of her and Rowan looks great too.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I love your horses!


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> Okay I'll click em both.
> 
> Look at the chrome on that girl!!! *drools*
> 
> And Psynny cracks me up. He always has that "Yeah I'm gorgeous" look on his face.


LOL-- you're too funny!

She sure has the chrome, and boy does she flash when she decides to really move!!

Yeah - - Psynny definitely has a love affair with the camera; he engages it every time with that "look."


----------



## Celeste

Your horses are incredible. Your photos are great as well. We are still wanting to hear about the black horse. Who? What? When? Where?


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Dru all of your horses are beautiful but Chevelle takes my breath away!! Love the pics of her and Rowan looks great too.


Thanks girl!! Definitely going to be re-breeding this smokin' mare.. that beauty and movement can not go to waste..




horsecrazygirl said:


> I love your horses!


TY Horsecrazy-- I can't help but love them too..:wink:


----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


> Your horses are incredible. Your photos are great as well. We are still wanting to hear about the black horse. Who? What? When? Where?


I know-- I know..  Sorry I've lagged behind on the news..

Been busy.. just picked up an unexpected mare yesterday (totally unplanned- herd dispersal from a longtime breeder who's quite ill) .. flaxen liver chestnut Crabbet/Thee Federali daughter - broke to death, trained in WP/Hunter/and Dressage- with a nice show record- helluva mover, and sorry-- no pics yet-- so been a bit preoccupied getting her settled..

Seems she'll be a nice addition to my Crabbet program.. :wink:


----------



## BBBCrone

Druydess said:


> I know-- I know..  Sorry I've lagged behind on the news..
> 
> Been busy.. just picked up an unexpected mare yesterday (totally unplanned- herd dispersal from a longtime breeder who's quite ill) .. flaxen liver chestnut Crabbet/Thee Federali daughter - broke to death, trained in WP/Hunter/and Dressage- with a nice show record- helluva mover, and sorry-- no pics yet-- so been a bit preoccupied getting her settled..
> 
> Seems she'll be a nice addition to my Crabbet program.. :wink:



Oh YAY!! More to drool over.:clap:

:happydance:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Druydess said:


> Been busy.. just picked up an unexpected mare yesterday (totally unplanned- herd dispersal from a longtime breeder who's quite ill) .. flaxen liver chestnut Crabbet/Thee Federali daughter - broke to death, trained in WP/Hunter/and Dressage- with a nice show record- helluva mover, and sorry-- no pics yet-- so been a bit preoccupied getting her settled..
> 
> Seems she'll be a nice addition to my Crabbet program.. :wink:


 Can't wait to see her and congrats Dru!!


----------



## Conway

I am new here, but I have just oogled all of the pictures of this colt...

Drooling... WOW he is stunning. I am sure you still aren't over just how incredible he is yet are you? Arabians are so beautiful and magnificent. 

My step dad used to work for a man who raised and shown Arabians. From Magee, MS. Can't recall the farm name right this moment but I think my dad said he has quit showing now.

If I can remember I will post that info  


So.... Any plans for this boy in the show ring yet? He is truly stunning and has beautiful lines


----------



## Cacowgirl

WE are waiting for pics of the new horse & more info-I'm thinking some kind of package deal.Those babies grew so quickly!


----------



## Druydess

Cacowgirl said:


> WE are waiting for pics of the new horse & more info-I'm thinking some kind of package deal.Those babies grew so quickly!


LOL-- I know.. just got in from work- not enough time to do all I'd like..

The mare I I just picked up was a surprise to me..hadn't planned on that one. 

The rest of the news is not a "package deal" per se, but certain events are related.. :wink:

I see you guys are not fond of suspense...


----------



## Druydess

Here's the newest Crabbet-bred mare's pedigree:

Very well bred girl!

Wmf Thee Kastanah Arabian


----------



## Celeste

Pictures?


----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


> Pictures?


I have none yet of her as she just got settled- was dark when we pulled the rig in- and I have been working all day.. I promise to get some as soon as I can!


----------



## Druydess

A completely crappy pic taken with a phone tonight of the new mare- Khassie- a Thee Federali daughter.. filthy and pasture-ragged- mane a wreck, and fuzzy. But still a pretty girl under all the fur and dirt..
Feels good to have saved her from the Auction and potential Killer-buyers..










Will get better ones once she's cleaned up and groomed..

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/wmf+thee+kastanah


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Dirty or not, she's stunning!! I can't wait to see the rest of her. Congrats again Dru!


----------



## BBBCrone

WOW - even all messed up she's gorgeous. Thank goodness you got to her in time. I bet she cleans up fantastic


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Dirty or not, she's stunning!! I can't wait to see the rest of her. Congrats again Dru!


Thanks HLL!
I was fortunate to be able to add this mare to my merry little band.. :wink:
I'll get better pics of all of her, which I promise is also quite nice, as soon as I can.


----------



## Celeste

She is beautiful!!


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> WOW - even all messed up she's gorgeous. Thank goodness you got to her in time. I bet she cleans up fantastic


Yeah-- I'm thinkin' she gonna be a hot little mare.. (in the good sense). :wink:

I lucked into another gem.


----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


> She is beautiful!!


TY Celeste!!

Someone's already trying to buy her from me..lol


----------



## Celeste

Druydess said:


> TY Celeste!!
> 
> Someone's already trying to buy her from me..lol


I don't blame them. I would consider it myself!


----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


> I don't blame them. I would consider it myself!


LOL-- thanks!!

OK-- unofficial announcement coming on new thread...since you all have been so "patient." Not! LOL


----------



## Druydess

Few pics of Psynny and Echo's Dams enjoying our Florida winter. They're pasture condition- unclipped and unconditioned.

Echo Empress-- showing her mischievous attitude:
Dam of Echo.










Very substantive mare that produces refinement, substance, and beauty.


















Psynny's Dam- BA Chevelle, demonstrating her a little of her glorious, explosive movement:
Tall, leggy mare with great bone.


----------



## Celeste

Nice mares!! How tall are they?


----------



## Druydess

And here are the boys demonstrating their gentle nature with a kitten, both "massaging" said kitteh with their lips gently, never once knocking her off. Kitteh enjoyed her massages for better than 15 minutes.


----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


> Nice mares!! How tall are they?


Thanks Celeste!
The chestnut is 15.2 and solid. Psynny hit the jackpot between her and his sire. The grey is 15, but always appears bigger, (she's a tank) and throws size.


----------



## CLaPorte432

LoL, those silly, gentle boys! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

CLaPorte432 said:


> LoL, those silly, gentle boys! :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We were having a grand time cracking up watching their antics. They are a constant source of amusement.


----------



## BBBCrone

Okay these are way too cute!!

And don't worry about Chevelle, she'll be just fine I promise!!:lol:


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> Okay these are way too cute!!
> 
> And don't worry about Chevelle, she'll be just fine I promise!!:lol:


Oh-- so you're claiming Chevelle AND Psynny now?? :wink:

Can't blame ya-- that girl did very good for me!!


----------



## Druydess

The Boys:


----------



## Druydess

Still cracks me up:


----------



## Druydess

Just to give an idea how massive Psynny is:

8 months old and butt high:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

He's lookin good!! :smile:


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> He's lookin good!! :smile:


TY!!


----------



## CLaPorte432

He is such a hoot in pictures! I cant imagine what hes like in person!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Love the full body shot, he's gorgeous!! I especially love all the chrome.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Love all the chrome!


----------



## Druydess

Psynny-- the hairy, butt-high beast..

Bad stance and angle, growthy and leaning forward.. but the size factor is evident


----------



## Celeste

I think it is so cute how they grow their back half and then catch up. He looks like a big boy!


----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


> I think it is so cute how they grow their back half and then catch up. He looks like a big boy!


I know-- they look so dorky.. but hey-- it just adds to their charm..  I can see past the gangliness.

Psynny has been this size since 7 months old, until this past week, where his back half jacked up. I KNEW he had a major growth spurt coming on!! :shock:


----------



## Druydess

CLaPorte432 said:


> He is such a hoot in pictures! I cant imagine what hes like in person!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


CLaPorte, this colt has such an amazing personality. I have never seen anything like it. He investigates things he should be afraid of without hesitation, runs right up to people, never bites or kicks, will just stand with you looking at you adoringly.. just a totally calm, social fella. Even the trainer/breeder with 40 + years experience from his birth says "he's not normal:shock:" citing his disposition/character. She's never seen one like him.

Everyone just falls in love with him.


----------



## Druydess

Psynny-- givin' lovins...
Excuse the twisted angle..










What a cool colt!


----------



## Merlot

beautiful little man - lovely seeing him grow up


----------



## Druydess

Merlot said:


> beautiful little man - lovely seeing him grow up


Thank you Merlot!! I am so enjoying him. I look forward to seeing your little guy grow up as well; what a pistol!! :wink:


----------



## BBBCrone

Ummm excuse me ... who is that touching my horse! :mrgreen:

I am determined to kiss that freckle. *drools*


----------



## horsecrazygirl

he is such a good looking boy!


----------



## Druydess

On a happy note-- I think --  -- by request- I sticked Psynny today, and he was 13.2, which according to charts, and the string test I did last month.. puts him at a mature height of between 15.3 and 16.1..

Holy crap-- someone get me a ladder!!! :shock::shock::shock:
I knew he was big...but OMG!!
:thumbsup::happydance:


----------



## CLaPorte432

:shock: Hes going to be HUGE!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady

He's gonna be huge!! Pleas post more pics of him!


----------



## dbarabians

WOW, Druydess that is a very nice colt. I ahve not read the entire thread but will go back and catch up. Love the four white stockings and blaze on his face.
You have something to be proud of. Shalom


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Love the full body shot, he's gorgeous!! I especially love all the chrome.





horsecrazygirl said:


> Love all the chrome!


He certainly has the flash thing going on.. :wink:


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> Ummm excuse me ... who is that touching my horse! :mrgreen:
> 
> I am determined to kiss that freckle. *drools*


HAHAHA!! You never fail to give me chuckle..nearly sprayed my keyboard!
Just a friend who was having her first horse experience with ultra-calm Psynny and my other pocket-ponies..

Don't worry-- she didn't touch his freckle.. :wink:

When you visit, and I know you will :wink: - You can kiss that freckle all day long and he will look at you adoringly..
You might want to do it before he's 16 hh-- or you won't reach it!! LOL


----------



## BBBCrone

Druydess said:


> HAHAHA!! You never fail to give me chuckle..nearly sprayed my keyboard!
> Just a friend who was having her first horse experience with ultra-calm Psynny and my other pocket-ponies..
> 
> Don't worry-- she didn't touch his freckle.. :wink:
> 
> When you visit, and I know you will :wink: - You can kiss that freckle all day long and he will look at you adoringly..
> You might want to do it before he's 16 hh-- or you won't reach it!! LOL


SWEET! Because yeah, at that height I doubt even my tippy toes would work.

It's great she got her first horsey time with such a sweet bunch. Leaves a very nice impression of Arabians!


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> SWEET! Because yeah, at that height I doubt even my tippy toes would work.
> 
> It's great she got her first horsey time with such a sweet bunch. Leaves a very nice impression of Arabians!


All the more reason to expedite our adventure!! :wink:
But-- we have a ladder.. and I think I'll need it soon..:shock:

I just keep shaking my head at his size-- all the more evident standing next to him when he has to lower his head to meet mine..

I keep pinching myself.. all I wanted and more on the first foal!!
I just want to share him with everyone! :wink:

My friend was over the moon with him and fell totally in love..


----------



## HorseLovinLady

More pics, please Dru? :wink:


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> More pics, please Dru? :wink:


Psynny's going to have a bigger fan club than Dream at this rate..LOL

I only have this one..that's recent:










But I love this one:










That is totally him.. :wink:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Love em, keep the pics coming! :smile:


----------



## Druydess

CLaPorte432 said:


> :shock: Hes going to be HUGE!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





HorseLovinLady said:


> He's gonna be huge!! Pleas post more pics of him!


I know!! I think he's half giraffe!! :shock:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Lol he must be, I need to get an accurate measurement on "my" Tequila she's gonna be a big girl too.


----------



## Druydess

Love his little dishy head and great topline:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

He looks so proud of himself, he must've passed by a mirrow.


----------



## dbarabians

Druydess that boy CAN trot. Showrfing Here he comes. Shalom


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> WOW, Druydess that is a very nice colt. I ahve not read the entire thread but will go back and catch up. Love the four white stockings and blaze on his face.
> You have something to be proud of. Shalom


Thanks so much db. I could not be more proud of this boy!! He is everything I wanted -- and more!


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> Druydess that boy CAN trot. Showrfing Here he comes. Shalom


db-- this boy has explosive movement!! He's inherited fantastic movement from his Sire AND Dam. He naturally drops down and engages his hind-quarters, yet is so smooth..

Here's a vid of his sire-- you be the judge..:wink:
I have never seen NATURAL movement like this. He never had shoes or ANY training to achieve this movement.
He also gets his temperament from him, though his Dam is also sweet and gentle.


----------



## WSArabians

Argh.... If this guy was a filly, I'd be importing her


----------



## Druydess

WSArabians said:


> Argh.... If this guy was a filly, I'd be importing her


I take that as a GREAT compliment WSA! 
Your horses are well-bred beauties and you are obviously extremely knowledgeable. Psynny may be able to help you out with that when he's a bit older..LOL :wink:


----------



## Cacowgirl

Yes, he is going to be one big, flashy, beautiful Arab! Love watching his sire's video, too-his movement is so expressive of the joy of life. Any halter showing coming up for your boys?


----------



## Druydess

Cacowgirl said:


> Yes, he is going to be one big, flashy, beautiful Arab! Love watching his sire's video, too-his movement is so expressive of the joy of life. Any halter showing coming up for your boys?


Thanks-- he certainly has loads of promise.

Perhaps just for experience. Halter's not my focus. Echo is pretty refined, but is going through a gangly stage right now, so waiting to see how they both look in spring. They are both so hairy-- they look more like llamas.. :shock:


----------



## WSArabians

Druydess said:


> I take that as a GREAT compliment WSA!
> Your horses are well-bred beauties and you are obviously extremely knowledgeable. Psynny may be able to help you out with that when he's a bit older..LOL :wink:


Thanks! I've got lots to learn yet, but I'm working on it. I think I finally figured out what I want mare wise after I get my stallions shown, it's just a matter of finding the mares with the exact pedigree/conformation/colour/temperment I want...LOL


----------



## dbarabians

Drudess his sire is really a very nice horse with great movement. Hopefully he has passed that along to your foal. Good luck. Shalom


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> Drudess his sire is really a very nice horse with great movement. Hopefully he has passed that along to your foal. Good luck. Shalom


Fortunately, it appears he has..watching him is just breathtaking.

Both boys have great movement, but Psynny takes it to another level!


----------



## WSArabians

Druydess said:


> db-- this boy has explosive movement!! He's inherited fantastic movement from his Sire AND Dam. He naturally drops down and engages his hind-quarters, yet is so smooth..
> 
> Here's a vid of his sire-- you be the judge..:wink:
> I have never seen NATURAL movement like this. He never had shoes or ANY training to achieve this movement.
> He also gets his temperament from him, though his Dam is also sweet and gentle.
> 
> Golden Ecstasy - YouTube


He is incredible! 
I bet he would cross absolutely fabulous with some Aulrab, Lewisfield Magic mares! 
He actually reminds me a lot of Kasyen, a 70+% Arabian stallion that was trained for reining and doing well.


----------



## BBBCrone

Druydess said:


> db-- this boy has explosive movement!! He's inherited fantastic movement from his Sire AND Dam. He naturally drops down and engages his hind-quarters, yet is so smooth..
> 
> Here's a vid of his sire-- you be the judge..:wink:
> I have never seen NATURAL movement like this. He never had shoes or ANY training to achieve this movement.
> He also gets his temperament from him, though his Dam is also sweet and gentle.
> 
> Golden Ecstasy - YouTube



A sound mind is a beautiful thing. So gentle.


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> A sound mind is a beautiful thing. So gentle.


I tried to talk her into selling him to me, but no deal..lol
Can't blame her. But there was a compromise-- 2 foals even though his book was closed..
I have his last 2 sons. I'm good with that. They are just like Daddy- and I knew they would be!! :wink:


----------



## Druydess

WSArabians said:


> He is incredible!
> I bet he would cross absolutely fabulous with some Aulrab, Lewisfield Magic mares!
> He actually reminds me a lot of Kasyen, a 70+% Arabian stallion that was trained for reining and doing well.


That would be fitting since he's Phara-bred. :wink:

Lewisfield is his legacy.. you've got an excellent eye girl!!!
Golden Ecstasy is 89.95% CMK.

Golden Ecstasy Arabian


----------



## WSArabians

Well, that makes me feel really good!  
He is just incredible... I can see why you wanted him! I sure wouldn't mind a couple of him running around my pastures! 
Beauty... Sure see a lot of him in Psynn!


----------



## Druydess

I had a great day with all the babies today since it was gorgeous 80 degrees and sunny...decided I needed to re-arrange my schedule and play with the babies.

I came home to find an issue of Crabbet Arabian Heritage had arrived with Psynny and Echo in it! Their first article and not even yearlings..
So proud of my boys!!

I'll have to see if there's an online version..


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Congrats to Psynny and Echo!! We need more pics of them! (hint hint) :wink:


----------



## WSArabians

Awesome!!


----------



## Druydess

WSArabians said:


> Well, that makes me feel really good!
> He is just incredible... I can see why you wanted him! I sure wouldn't mind a couple of him running around my pastures!
> Beauty... Sure see a lot of him in Psynn!


You should!! :wink:

Psynn is his doppelganger..down to the freckle they both share in the same place on their noses..
The boy's going through ANOTHER growth spurt..suddenly he's getting ribby in the last 2 days.. upped his feed and standing back! LOL :shock:

Golden Ecstasy with said freckle..lol


----------



## horsecrazygirl

can we have pictures of both of them please? Quick question, are you going to geld Echo? just wondering. I am almost 100% sure that Psynny isn't going to have to worry about that.


----------



## Druydess

horsecrazygirl said:


> can we have pictures of both of them please? Quick question, are you going to geld Echo? just wondering. I am almost 100% sure that Psynny isn't going to have to worry about that.


So far, Psynny is above expectations, so probably not- but that can change if he does.
That is still undecided. Echo is going through a gangly phase, though he's leveling out now-- hence-- not a lot of pics. He also is not as photogenic as his brother. I am waiting to see how he looks in spring.


----------



## Druydess

For those who liked Golden Ecstasy, here's a few pics of his sire- Psynny and Echo's G-Sire:

Golden Ali:


















A class "A" champion 17-times in 6 different divisions, with Class "A" wins in several other disciplines as well. Aside from his accomplishments as a show horse he was a lesson horse for disabled students, a parade horse, and a sire of National Champions -- truly an ambassador for our breed.


----------



## Druydess

It's actually spelled: Gold N Ali..
Started Golden Ecstasy's automatically..lol

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/gold+n+ali

No wonder Golden Ecstasy and Psynny can move.. Gold N Ali was trained to 4th Level Dressage..


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Wow he's stunning! Love the rearing pic especially. No wonder Psynny is so handsome.


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Wow he's stunning! Love the rearing pic especially. No wonder Psynny is so handsome.


 Thanks!! Evidently that flaxen gene is pretty potent in the Phara Arabians. Even though GE didn't express it, he passes it on to most of his foals, as well as the liver color being passed through the lines..
Nice icing to the conformation/beauty cake..

Psynny's a great example of the Crabbet/Phara blood expressing itself boldly!


----------



## Druydess

Well-- there's no online version available-- so I snapped a few quick pics of Crabbet Arabian Heritage --- I'm very happy to share this with you.

The gorgeous girl on the cover is Psynny and Echo's Great Aunt.. daughter of Burgundy Sun:









Boys are on the left:



















SO proud of my boys, and their heritage!!! 

Thank you Crabbet Arabian Heritage for asking us to be part of your magazine!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Congrats again to your boys! That mare is stunning!


----------



## BBBCrone

Oh my gosh, they are in print! Awesome stuff. Congratulations!


----------



## Druydess

As a special treat-- I have some adorable pics of my baby boys demonstrating how incredibly calm and well-tempered they are..
Entirely trustworthy and not so much as a hoof out of step. Good, patient training and the instillation of confidence produces excellent youngsters.
Here they are with my nieces, and lest anyone's panties begin to migrate, I have their mother's permission to post these pics..
The boys are gangly and ribby as they are growing like weeds- I totally starve them ya know..
As you can see, the little girls and the boys are having a serious discussion and enjoying every minute of it!!

When people ask what the focus of my program is-- well -- I think this is IT!

And-- what manner of foal are you??









I'm up here..









Yes- I believe your chakra is right here..









More to come later..


----------



## Druydess

Ohh-- look.._there's_ his dish... 










Even winter-fuzzy-- it's still there..lol


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Those are adorable pics Dru, thanks for sharing!! "My" horsey friends loves kids too.


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> Oh my gosh, they are in print! Awesome stuff. Congratulations!


Thanks you BB!! So happy they have caught the notice of the Crabbet people!! :lol:


----------



## soenjer55

I drool every time I look at your horses, Druydess, lol.
I've never been a huge lover of the arabian type'- I always thought that the 'show arabians' were kind of ugly and in my eyes rather useless. It was just all too extreme without a purpose, and for me purpose is beauty.
The point in my writing this isn't to put down arabians at all, lol, but to try to show how sincere I am when I say that your arabians are just fantastic. Beautiful, elegant, unique, with personalities and manners. 
One of the reasons I love your threads about your horses is that not only are the horses just phenomenal, but you love them so much that it's a pleasure to read. I love how your horses fuel your enthusiasm and passion just as your enthusiasm and passion shapes them. Psynny is such a beautiful little colt, as is his little brother, who I adore very much (he has some big shoes to fill with a brother like Psynny, but I'll be rooting for him!) and I can't wait for the next update!


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Those are adorable pics Dru, thanks for sharing!! "My" horsey friends loves kids too.


It's amazing how horses, even young ones seem to instinctively know to take care with younger hoo-mans..:wink:
(Provided they've had training in proper manners of course)


----------



## Druydess

soenjer55 said:


> I drool every time I look at your horses, Druydess, lol.
> I've never been a huge lover of the arabian type'- I always thought that the 'show arabians' were kind of ugly and in my eyes rather useless. It was just all too extreme without a purpose, and for me purpose is beauty.
> The point in my writing this isn't to put down arabians at all, lol, but to try to show how sincere I am when I say that your arabians are just fantastic. Beautiful, elegant, unique, with personalities and manners.
> One of the reasons I love your threads about your horses is that not only are the horses just phenomenal, but you love them so much that it's a pleasure to read. I love how your horses fuel your enthusiasm and passion just as your enthusiasm and passion shapes them. Psynny is such a beautiful little colt, as is his little brother, who I adore very much (he has some big shoes to fill with a brother like Psynny, but I'll be rooting for him!) and I can't wait for the next update!


Soenjer, I can not express how much your words have touched me. Your sincerity is very evident and so appreciated. You, and other friends here, have been so amazingly supportive and encouraging; it means the world to me to have so many lovely, caring people behind me. It's such a pleasure sharing my passion with you all.
I understand what you mean about direction Arabian showing has taken. This is why Sporthorse has been growing exponentially. So that they can be shown and judged as the versatile, sensitive, intelligent, and athletic horses that they are.
Both boys have their own unique attributes, but they share the same gentle spirit. Echo will come into his.. He's coming out of his awkward stage..and I'm sure they'll bot have some gawky times in the next few years.

Thanks again so much for your beautiful words.


----------



## Druydess

I think this is my all time favorite from yesterday.. 
You have to smile at this..


----------



## Druydess

This one ranks up there too:

Yeah-- that WAS pretty funny!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Druydess said:


> I think this is my all time favorite from yesterday..
> You have to smile at this..


 That one was just precious!! Also like the one of Echo smiling, she must've told him a funny joke lol. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Druydess

I had forgotten to include this from the boys' layout. This is Burgundy Sun- of Phara Farm-- their G-Grandfather.


----------



## Druydess

What a lovely head..
This is SO his personailty..


----------



## HorseLovinLady

I love that pic! He looks so much like his mama too. ;-)


----------



## dbarabians

Burgundy Sun is a favorite of mine. I would truly love to breed a foal that colour.
Duydess your knowledge of bloodlines is remarkable. I am learning a lot from you. Glad someone else believes in breedin functional "pretty" horses.
I like WH Justice too. What do you think of him by the way? Shalom


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> Burgundy Sun is a favorite of mine. I would truly love to breed a foal that colour.
> Duydess your knowledge of bloodlines is remarkable. I am learning a lot from you. Glad someone else believes in breedin functional "pretty" horses.
> I like WH Justice too. What do you think of him by the way? Shalom


Db-- you are far too charming for your own good..  Thank you, but I have just skimmed the surface of bloodlines, and having said that-- for the last eight years, I'm devoured every resource I could get my hands on about pedigrees, certain bloodlines, especially Crabbet, Polish, and Spanish, going on tangents of who begat whom for hours, and I still feel like I have so much more to learn. But thank you sincerely; I am glad to know I may have been helpful in some small way. Now, a person, who in my opinion, KNOWS bloodlines, would be Denise Gainey.. There is a woman that can talk for hours about bloodlines and never repeat herself. We've had some great discussions, recently the last 2 evenings, and I always learn something from her. If I have learned anything, I give her quite a bit of the credit.

I'm going to get back to you on the rest, as I have to see patients in the AM, but thanks again for your kindness.. Sweet Dreams all..


----------



## dbarabians

I have heard the name Denise Gainey. Maybe on here or one of the other forums. I might have to look her up and discuss my breeding program. 
I understand about work and patients. I see them throughout the day and post in between sessions. Shalom


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> I have heard the name Denise Gainey. Maybe on here or one of the other forums. I might have to look her up and discuss my breeding program.
> I understand about work and patients. I see them throughout the day and post in between sessions. Shalom


One of the best breeders in The US. She is very approachable and remains down to earth. She's the one I would go to for a bloodline question.

You sound like you have a job like mine. I have changed jobs recently, and have the good fortune to be able to make my own schedule, no call, and no nights, though I haven't done nights in years.. little paperwork, and great people.. Yes-- it does exist, and more importantly-- I can be out with the ponies almost daily until the evening hours..


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> I love that pic! He looks so much like his mama too. ;-)


He is her not-so-mini-me.. :wink:


----------



## dbarabians

Druydess I am semi retired. I completed treatment for cancer in 2011 and scaled back my career. The stallion and the new mares are my gift to my self after Radiation.
kept promising myself if I completed treatment and was successful that I deserved to induldge myself.
This hobby of mine is becoing an expensive endeavor. LOL
When I return from the Inaugural I will PM you about the names and pedigrees of my horses. Should have some time then and not commute the 100 miles to Dallas and back as often. 
That black stallion is wonderful.
I think that you posted before that he is not homozygous for the black gene. Not that it woud deter me from breeding to him.
Thse pictures are great. You might have to come to Texas and take some for me. LOL Shalom


----------



## WSArabians

dbarabians said:


> I have heard the name Denise Gainey. Maybe on here or one of the other forums. I might have to look her up and discuss my breeding program.
> I understand about work and patients. I see them throughout the day and post in between sessions. Shalom


Denise owns HG Esquire. Awesome stallion.  

Another one is Jewell Cantrell, and Bazy Terskey. Can't find one fault in either of their breeding programs.


----------



## WSArabians

dbarabians said:


> Burgundy Sun is a favorite of mine. I would truly love to breed a foal that colour.
> Duydess your knowledge of bloodlines is remarkable. I am learning a lot from you. Glad someone else believes in breedin functional "pretty" horses.
> I like WH Justice too. What do you think of him by the way? Shalom


WH Justice is a pretty horse. I'm not a fan of hip or croup, and he tends to throws weak ones onto his foals. On top of that of being a CA Carrier and having, literally, hundreds of foals born in the US from being a "top name stallion", I personally wouldn't breed to him. I don't think he's worth the $7500 fee. 
I just think are much nicer, and much cheaper, stallions to choose from. 
He does, however, seem to throw, every now and then, a really neat splash/sabino foal. But...


----------



## WSArabians

druydess said:


> i think this is my all time favorite from yesterday..
> You have to smile at this..


love. :d


----------



## WSArabians

Druydess said:


> Well-- there's no online version available-- so I snapped a few quick pics of Crabbet Arabian Heritage --- I'm very happy to share this with you.
> 
> The gorgeous girl on the cover is Psynny and Echo's Great Aunt.. daughter of Burgundy Sun:
> 
> 
> Boys are on the left:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO proud of my boys, and their heritage!!!
> 
> Thank you Crabbet Arabian Heritage for asking us to be part of your magazine!!


Too cool!  
Funny, I also saw my guy's half sister (Aul For Roses) in there. :lol:


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> Burgundy Sun is a favorite of mine. I would truly love to breed a foal that colour.
> Duydess your knowledge of bloodlines is remarkable. I am learning a lot from you. Glad someone else believes in breedin functional "pretty" horses.
> I like WH Justice too. What do you think of him by the way? Shalom


I can send you info on the owner and his fees if you like. She and the lady who manages much of Phara Farm's marketing are very approachable and helpful- very nice to talk to.

Here's another pic of Burgundy Sun:










I can't wrap my head around NOT breeding pretty, functional horses and I'm glad to meet several others who follow the same logic.. 

WH Justice is very nice-- I actually like him, but I would not pay the $7500 stud fee. He moves nicely and overall is well-balanced- and an insanely gorgeous head, but I think he's SO nice, it's hard to consistently expect each foal to be as nice as he is- though there are some very nice ones out there. I think that the Padron lines crossed with El Shaklan is a golden cross, and largely responsible for that head and those huge eyes. I'm looking forward to crossing Dream's double El Shaklan and Chevelle's double Padron to test that theory..


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> Druydess I am semi retired. I completed treatment for cancer in 2011 and scaled back my career. The stallion and the new mares are my gift to my self after Radiation.
> kept promising myself if I completed treatment and was successful that I deserved to induldge myself.
> This hobby of mine is becoing an expensive endeavor. LOL
> When I return from the Inaugural I will PM you about the names and pedigrees of my horses. Should have some time then and not commute the 100 miles to Dallas and back as often.
> That black stallion is wonderful.
> I think that you posted before that he is not homozygous for the black gene. Not that it woud deter me from breeding to him.
> Thse pictures are great. You might have to come to Texas and take some for me. LOL Shalom


Glad to hear your treatment was successful. It's a battle to be proud of having won. Dealing with critically ill and dying people has given me an appreciation of what's important in life as well as not waiting for "someday" to follow your dreams. Someday may never come. So, I believe you DO deserve to indulge your dreams and enjoy your horses. I certainly am; couldn't be happier and hope you are finding the same happiness in your endeavors.

Dream does carry a chestnut gene- he is heterozygous, which I prefer, as I'm not breeding for color, though a few like to assume that I am since my stallion happens to be black..lol, so any of my foals have all the usual available possibilities with him and my mares collective genetics. 
Maybe I AM a color breeder-- I do pretty much have one or two-or three of every color..LOL :shock:

Glad you like the pics.. I never got to spend any time in Texas; I may have to take you up on that!! :wink:


----------



## Druydess

WSArabians said:


> Too cool!
> Funny, I also saw my guy's half sister (Aul For Roses) in there. :lol:


How cool is that!! :wink:
She's a cutie!!


----------



## texasgal

Druydess said:


> *Db-- you are far too charming for your own good..  *


Wow, I've heard dba called ALOT of things ...... but "too charming for your own good" ....

Bwa ha ha ha ha ha aaaaa :lol:


----------



## Druydess

texasgal said:


> Wow, I've heard dba called ALOT of things ...... but "too charming for your own good" ....
> 
> Bwa ha ha ha ha ha aaaaa :lol:


I'm sure there are interesting stories to go along with them..LOL


----------



## WSArabians

Druydess said:


> Glad to hear your treatment was successful. It's a battle to be proud of having won. Dealing with critically ill and dying people has given me an appreciation of what's important in life as well as not waiting for "someday" to follow your dreams. Someday may never come. So, I believe you DO deserve to indulge your dreams and enjoy your horses. I certainly am; couldn't be happier and hope you are finding the same happiness in your endeavors.
> 
> Dream does carry a chestnut gene- he is heterozygous, which I prefer, as I'm not breeding for color, though a few like to assume that I am since my stallion happens to be black..lol, so any of my foals have all the usual available possibilities with him and my mares collective genetics.
> Maybe I AM a color breeder-- I do pretty much have one or two-or three of every color..LOL :shock:
> 
> Glad you like the pics.. I never got to spend any time in Texas; I may have to take you up on that!! :wink:


Them colour breeder's, eh?! LOL
I like to say I'm a half colour breeder - I LOVE sabinos, I admit. I'm a chrome fan. Somehow I ended up with a non flashy bay stallion, and a grey. GREY. Now, granted, he's heterzygous, but still.... My killer sabino rabicano 15.3hh mare and I`m just praying that I get a bay filly like her (the last grey stallion she was bred to, she had a bay colt) and not a grey. 
But, my mares tend to have a lot of white - but even that isn`t much without conformation and pedigree. I`ve been looking for a few new broodmares - with the colour and pedigree and conformation all together - and it`s hard!
I love having colour options, though. Just getting all greys or all bays wouldn`t be too fun. I just hope I don`t get TOO many greys. :lol:

But I wouldn`t say you`re a colour breeder - you have the conformation and pedigree first!


----------



## stevenson

that is a pretty stallion. He has nice depth to his chest and looks like nice clean legs. the mare is not to shabby either.. 
To bad my mare is not half that quality.


----------



## Druydess

stevenson said:


> that is a pretty stallion. He has nice depth to his chest and looks like nice clean legs. the mare is not to shabby either..
> To bad my mare is not half that quality.


Thank you stevenson. We're very proud of them!


----------



## Druydess

WSArabians said:


> Them colour breeder's, eh?! LOL
> I like to say I'm a half colour breeder - I LOVE sabinos, I admit. I'm a chrome fan. Somehow I ended up with a non flashy bay stallion, and a grey. GREY. Now, granted, he's heterzygous, but still.... My killer sabino rabicano 15.3hh mare and I`m just praying that I get a bay filly like her (the last grey stallion she was bred to, she had a bay colt) and not a grey.
> But, my mares tend to have a lot of white - but even that isn`t much without conformation and pedigree. I`ve been looking for a few new broodmares - with the colour and pedigree and conformation all together - and it`s hard!
> I love having colour options, though. Just getting all greys or all bays wouldn`t be too fun. I just hope I don`t get TOO many greys. :lol:
> 
> But I wouldn`t say you`re a colour breeder - you have the conformation and pedigree first!


OMG!! You're one too!!! :shock::shock:
I couldn't figure out how I'm a color breeder when I buy a heterozygous black and have chestnuts and greys..LOL Seems sorta counterproductive, but I guess there's always whining from somewhere. I doubt Dream's sisters would have been exported to France and Poland simply because they're black.. 

Thanks WSA-- I seem to think the pedigree and conformation might have something to do with it. LOL

Hope you get your bay!!!


----------



## Druydess

A few of my cuties:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

What stunning boys!! I was just about to ask for new pics lol. :wink:


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> What stunning boys!! I was just about to ask for new pics lol. :wink:


I was one step ahead of you for once..LOL


----------



## Druydess

The boys having a blast:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Druydess said:


> I was one step ahead of you for once..LOL


 :lol: ;-) Now we need some full body shots of those handsome boys. You beat me again lol. Great pics too!! Love that first pic of Echo especially.


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> :lol: ;-) Now we need some full body shots of those handsome boys. You beat me again lol. Great pics too!! Love that first pic of Echo especially.


Thanks-- here's one more of my giraffe/arab cross-- LOL

He's growing at warp speed-- a bit ribby in spite of increased protein/fat. He does after all have to grow into those legs!! :shock::shock:


----------



## Druydess

My rapidly growing handsome man.. alfalfa-smudged muzzle and all..


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Love it, what a gorgeous boy!!


----------



## WSArabians

He is maturing beautifully! I'd be so proud of him.


----------



## dbarabians

His head takes my breath away everytime. He is going to be very refined in a good way. Good luck. Shalom


----------



## Druydess

WSArabians said:


> He is maturing beautifully! I'd be so proud of him.


Thank you WSA! I couldn't be prouder of this boy!! He's turning into just what I like> :wink:


----------



## WSArabians

Druydess said:


> Thank you WSA! I couldn't be prouder of this boy!! He's turning into just what I like> :wink:


He can be your replacement for Chevelle, so you can ship her up here now.


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> His head takes my breath away everytime. He is going to be very refined in a good way. Good luck. Shalom


Thank you so much db. I make every effort to not be barn-blind and actually I'm usually very critical, but I must agree. I hope his refinement continues to improve, and if so, you're looking at my junior herd stallion.. :wink:


----------



## dbarabians

I think i am looking at a future outcross to my herd. Shalom


----------



## BBBCrone

WSArabians said:


> He can be your replacement for Chevelle, so you can ship her up here now.


WS! She cannot ship Chevelle up to you because I am closer and will drive down and pick her up! Chevelle is MINE! :razz:


----------



## WSArabians

BBBCrone said:


> WS! She cannot ship Chevelle up to you because I am closer and will drive down and pick her up! Chevelle is MINE! :razz:


No..No way. I'll fight ya for her!
I already got the Chevelle car. Now I just need the pony to match. :lol:


----------



## BBBCrone

WSArabians said:


> No..No way. I'll fight ya for her!
> I already got the Chevelle car. Now I just need the pony to match. :lol:


um...nope. Im closer. I win.


----------



## BarrelBunny

If you'll excuse me, I need to go pop my eyes back into their sockets.. :lol: Absolutely GORGEOUS horses! - on a side note, if any of them go missing DO NOT look in my barn..!! They will NOT be there.. *avoids eye contact* :rofl:


----------



## Celeste

I think that I should add that I live closer to Dru than any of you. So there.


----------



## soenjer55

Druydess, you're causing unrest in the HF community... :rofl:


----------



## dbarabians

Druydess since BBcrone knows where your horses are you might want to make sure the locks and chains are secured.
Not saying she would take them but she might be planning a little covert actions. LOL Shalom


----------



## WSArabians

Celeste said:


> I think that I should add that I live closer to Dru than any of you. So there.


Well... I'm furthest, so I would have to work the hardest, therefore I should get anyways.  :lol:


----------



## Druydess

WSArabians said:


> He can be your replacement for Chevelle, so you can ship her up here now.


HAHAHA!! But I can make more just like her.. and you can have one.. :wink:

Obviously, she reproduces herself well and then some..:wink:


----------



## BBBCrone

dbarabians said:


> Druydess since BBcrone knows where your horses are you might want to make sure the locks and chains are secured.
> Not saying she would take them but she might be planning a little covert actions. LOL Shalom


:hide:

Nuh uh ... I would never consider such a thing.


----------



## WSArabians

Druydess said:


> HAHAHA!! But I can make more just like her.. and you can have one.. :wink:
> 
> Obviously, she reproduces herself well and then some..:wink:


Let's make it easy..... You could ship both up.


----------



## Druydess

OK Ladies-- no fighting.. LOL
But thank you all for expressing such confidence in my herd choices; I do appreciate it.
I'm going to have to but a tour bus to make you all happy..LOL


----------



## WSArabians

Druydess said:


> OK Ladies-- no fighting.. LOL
> But thank you all for expressing such confidence in my herd choices; I do appreciate it.
> I'm going to have to but a tour bus to make you all happy..LOL


Don't forget your camera!!


----------



## dbarabians

Druydess your intentions are good. however these people are argueing over who gets to steal your horses and you are hinting that you might give guided tours of the facilities.
ARE YOU INSANE!!!!!
Anyone grab a couple swing by texas and drop one off.
dont forget to force Druydess to sign over ownership first. guns work very nicely in that matter. Shalom


----------



## horsecrazygirl

dbarabians said:


> Druydess your intentions are good. however these people are argueing over who gets to steal your horses and you are hinting that you might give guided tours of the facilities.
> ARE YOU INSANE!!!!!
> Anyone grab a couple swing by texas and drop one off.
> dont forget to force Druydess to sign over ownership first. guns work very nicely in that matter. Shalom


You have great ideas db.


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> I think i am looking at a future outcross to my herd. Shalom


Just catching up on posts-- been spending most of the last week at the barn nearly from dawn to dusk most days.. not that I'm complaining..lol

I am honored that he is a consideration for you db. I'm anxious to see what he's going to grow into...

I certainly hope to take advantage of his high Crabbet percentage and those double Padron lines don't hurt either..:wink:


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> Druydess your intentions are good. however these people are argueing over who gets to steal your horses and you are hinting that you might give guided tours of the facilities.
> ARE YOU INSANE!!!!!
> Anyone grab a couple swing by texas and drop one off.
> dont forget to force Druydess to sign over ownership first. guns work very nicely in that matter. Shalom


Well-- I'm grateful there's such a consensus from so many that are inspired to consider "relocating" my horses..LOL
I can't blame them; they inspire me all the time. But-- not giving them up. People can visit and play and ride to their heart's content.
And I'm a very good shot-- so guns won't work..:wink:


----------



## dbarabians

Druydess allow me to remind you that temptation is the root of all evil.
The more pictures you post the greater the temptation. The other members of this forum may claim temporary insanity and commit crimes against your property. Next thing you know you missing horses. Shalom


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> Druydess allow me to remind you that temptation is the root of all evil.
> The more pictures you post the greater the temptation. The other members of this forum may claim temporary insanity and commit crimes against your property. Next thing you know you missing horses. Shalom


Well-- I have been called wicked before-- so I guess it's expected..:wink:

I deal with insane people all the time-- what's a few more?? LOL


----------



## BBBCrone

Druydess said:


> Well-- I have been called wicked before-- so I guess it's expected..:wink:
> 
> I deal with insane people all the time-- what's a few more?? LOL


:rofl:

BAHA ... that would have to be my defense! "Really Dru, I don't know what came over me. It was like I was a silent Ninja in the night."


----------



## Druydess

Psynny and Echo Pics from today..rangy and growthy-- but they are winter babies after all.

I just am amazed at the gentleness of this bloodline. These boys, as soon as a child is near, stop whatever they're doing , and proceed to a level of care I would never expect in a young horse. 
These pics are of my Great-Nieces and I have permission to post them. A pic of their mother will be forthcoming.





































Kissing the freckle-- don't worry BBB- it's just a 10 year old-- it doesn't count..lol









Very butt-high and filling out with the new feed in just a few weeks. He has been growing so fast - I could barely keep weight on him.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Nothing cuter than a kid and foals together! The boys are as handsome as ever! Greta's lookin great too!


----------



## Druydess

Here's Psynny and Echos' half sister Greta with my niece riding. Great family day today. She shares the same docile, sweet disposition as her half brothers, all sired by Golden Ecstasy. Greta spends her time being ridden bareback and carting around the children, which she apparently enjoys..


----------



## Druydess

I know this isn't in keeping with Psynny's thread-- but I do have to give an honorable mention to my rescue - Rowan. She was nearly dead when I rescued her as a 4 month old, and she has been the sweetest, puppy-dog pony ever since. She is the token QH on a farm of Arabians, and for those who know QH lines-- she is: Cody Ruffle Bars, Hollywood Gold and the Bert line.
Oddly enough, I had heard I sold her, though several people tried to talk me into selling. But here she is.. 




























You'd never know now she ever missed a meal..


----------



## anniegirl

She is beautiful!!!!!!! Love her colouring, wow!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Rowan is beautiful too, love her color!


----------



## Druydess

anniegirl said:


> She is beautiful!!!!!!! Love her colouring, wow!


Not bad for a little starving pathetic mite..

This is Rowan when I rescued her:










She could barely walk. I have never regretted it. She's a part of the family..
If anyone knows more about her QH lines, please feel free to share. I know a bit, but I'm not a QH person.


----------



## Druydess

BTW-- yes I realize the round bale remnants were in Rowans photo. As we were collecting bits from the field-- she felt they were hers and was standing guard.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

she is so pretty! so are the boys.


----------



## Lokenzo

What an outstanding young man, congrats!


----------



## dbarabians

i thought i was the only one with token QH's LOL
I like Rowan and she appears to have some decent breeding. Shalom


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> i thought i was the only one with token QH's LOL
> I like Rowan and she appears to have some decent breeding. Shalom


Thanks db!! Yup-- she's the token QH; but she tries hard to be an Arabian...LOL
From what QH people have told me, she's nearly 100% Foundation bred. Definitely one that should have papers, but doesn't make her any less able.


----------



## dbarabians

Those are some older bloodlines for sure. You have a good one there enjoy her. Shalom


----------



## Cacowgirl

What a change in Rowan-she is really a beauty now-love her coloring. How anybody could let a foal look like that is beyond me.


----------



## Druydess

Cacowgirl said:


> What a change in Rowan-she is really a beauty now-love her coloring. How anybody could let a foal look like that is beyond me.


Thanks Hon..
The short version..
The original owner bought her Dam, who died when she was 3 weeks old. He really only wanted the Dam. He was a decent fellow and told the BO-- raise the foal and we'll sort it out when she's older. ( He lived elsewhere and was not near enough to monitor the foal).
Initially, she received the proper nutrition. Then the BO found a new boyfriend, abandoned the horses, including her own, and ran off. 
A friend who boarded at the barn a few properties up told me about the foal-- and that was the kiss of death- so to speak. 
I took one look at her, wobbling and barely able to walk, fending for herself in a field of adult horses, and I was ****ed. She has less than 3 - 4 days to live. She was so dehydrated, her labia was separated and crusted and her skin was hanging on her neck. She was 4-5 months and the size of a 1-2 month old. She was covered from cannons to ear tips in rain rot.
I took her. I really had no choice. She would have been dead within the week otherwise.
The friend who knew the owner gave me his number and he said, "If you can save her, you can keep her."
So-- I did.
She has been the most grateful horse ever since.


----------



## CLaPorte432

I think rescues are some of the most grateful horses. My APHA mare is a rescue, and you can just tell. Its hard to explain...but there is just "something" there. Hard to understand unless youve rescued before and seen it yourself.

Lovely colts those boys are. As always! ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

CLaPorte432 said:


> I think rescues are some of the most grateful horses. My APHA mare is a rescue, and you can just tell. Its hard to explain...but there is just "something" there. Hard to understand unless youve rescued before and seen it yourself.
> 
> Lovely colts those boys are. As always! ;-)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh no-- no need to explain-- I totally "get it." I've rescued several and have been blessed to find them great homes, but Rowan is just part of the family, so she stays.. 
She's a reminder of what's important and shows me daily that I can never lose sight of what's important.
Glad you like the "boys." They are rangy as hell, but I see what they will become.  Thanks CLaPorte!!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

even your rescues are gorgeous! what do you feed your horses?


----------



## Druydess

horsecrazygirl said:


> even your rescues are gorgeous! what do you feed your horses?


Thanks girl..

I feed a non-corn feed.. The Tribute line is my preference. Their Calm n EZ is very good and their Growth is fed (at times) to my pregnant mares and colts. They also get wet alfalfa/oat cubes and hay daily. In their feed they receive freshly ground flax, Source. Grow Colt for the young 'uns, and MSM/Rapid Flex for those working. I am, however looking to go to an extruded feed that's recently come available.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Any updates on the boys?


----------



## Druydess

horsecrazygirl said:


> Any updates on the boys?


I DO have to get updated pics.. they are looking very rangy with their winter coats..

But here's one with their Aunt Solei.. 










I will get more as soon as they look more like horses than llamas..lol


----------



## Druydess

A few pics of Psynny.. 11 months and HUGE!! Very upright with a lovely, swan neck, and legs that go on forever!
Looking less "baby" and more "manly." LOL


----------



## HorseLovinLady

He's stunning Dru!! All we need now is a full body shot. ;-) Also we need an update on little Echo.


----------



## Druydess

Some pics of a very tall colt with a case of the Spring-Sillies:

BTW-- I sticked him today and he's 14 Hands.. and not even officially 1 year yet. Still raggedy- not shed out and a bit thin, even though he's getting 5 meals a day.. apparently ALL of it going to his legs..can't keep weight on this boy with his growth demands even with the best grain on the market!! Hope he levels out soon. 

Being coltishly silly:


----------



## dbarabians

he is looking good Druydess.
That flaxen mane and tail take my breathe away everytime i see your horse.
I am really needing your photography super powers here.
Another member posted pictures on my foaling thread of my stallion they do him or me no justice. I was looking rather haggard that day also.
am having someone come out and take professional photos next month and will post them.
Great pics and he is not skinny. Shalom


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Getting more and more stunning every time you put up photos!


----------



## Celeste

He is beautiful!! He does not look underweight at all in those pictures. Even if he were, babies are notorious for getting ribby at his age. They have to use their energy to grow. He looks great!


----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


> He is beautiful!! He does not look underweight at all in those pictures. Even if he were, babies are notorious for getting ribby at his age. They have to use their energy to grow. He looks great!


Thanks Celeste! That's reassuring coming from a Vet. You can't believe what I've had to do to get his weight up (well maybe you can!); he was SO ribby last week! He certainly is using energy!! Can't believe he's 14HH!


----------



## Druydess

A few more: 



















Got neck??



















Love that topline!! Trot isn't bad either..LOL


----------



## txlovemyhorses

He is so beautiful!!!


----------



## Annanoel

DROOLING over here, love arabs! He is going to be one gorgeous horse, not that he isn't now! It's amazing seeing him mature and fill out bit by bit. I think he looks great and in shape. Young horses are always looking funny, but he looks amazing.

LOVE your photos! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Gorgeous boy!!


----------



## Druydess

txlovemyhorses said:


> He is so beautiful!!!


TY Tx! I am so pleased with how he's maturing!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

What about Echo? Psynn looks stunning! Looks like Dream will have some competition soon.


----------



## Druydess

horsecrazygirl said:


> What about Echo? Psynn looks stunning! Looks like Dream will have some competition soon.


I was there late yesterday and only had enough light to get some pics of Psynny while we had a little training lesson. I'll try to get some of him this w/e, but he's still a bit llama-like with all his fuzz..LOL :shock:

Dream will definitely have competition; this guy is turning into all that I thought this cross would be.. and more! :thumbsup::happydance: 
An international buyer/seller wanted to buy him yesterday while bringing a mare to be bred. NOT a chance..LOL


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Good! He is worth more then a million. I am so glad he is turning out to be what you hoped he would be like! I'v got to say though, you got a good eye when it comes to stuff like this. All your horses are gorgeous. Oh, I am looking for a horse(finally)and really interested in arabs. You got me hooked!


----------



## Druydess

horsecrazygirl said:


> Good! He is worth more then a million. I am so glad he is turning out to be what you hoped he would be like! I'v got to say though, you got a good eye when it comes to stuff like this. All your horses are gorgeous. Oh, I am looking for a horse(finally)and really interested in arabs. You got me hooked!


He is to me..

I am glad too, and thank you for those kind words. I may not have a 100 years of experience, but I do know what I like, and it's certainly not mediocre..LOL :wink:

Couldn't have bred a much more upright colt unless he was a Saddlebred..LOL-- look at that neck!


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> he is looking good Druydess.
> That flaxen mane and tail take my breathe away everytime i see your horse.
> I am really needing your photography super powers here.
> Another member posted pictures on my foaling thread of my stallion they do him or me no justice. I was looking rather haggard that day also.
> am having someone come out and take professional photos next month and will post them.
> Great pics and he is not skinny. Shalom


Thanks Donald.. he has the same effect on me. Watching him change and become what I knew he could be is just the most satisfying feeling!

LOL-- I'd love to use my superpowers to come to your aid..:lol: - wish I was closer to you! Good to put a face to the name as well, and you looked just fine. I am no beauty queen out at the barn either..LOL

Look foward to more pics in the future!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Dru I just drool over your horses! I hope my baby comes out to be half as beautiful as yours! I'm a sucker for those light mane and tails! Them are some big beautiful thoughtful eyes!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remali

Wow, he's gorgeous! I used to know his granddaddy, Gold N Ali, your boy reminds me a lot of him!


----------



## dbarabians

Druydess looking at your colt I am really considering him as a future cross with the Thee Despardo chestnut mare you have seen a picture of.
She is rabicano and sabino with numerous belly spots and flaxen mane.
She is 15.2 and I think he will add substance to her. She is very lightly built but as she matures she is filling out. 
We have a couple of years to work this out of course. I want a HF discount wink wiink. Shalom


----------



## Druydess

Annanoel said:


> DROOLING over here, love arabs! He is going to be one gorgeous horse, not that he isn't now! It's amazing seeing him mature and fill out bit by bit. I think he looks great and in shape. Young horses are always looking funny, but he looks amazing.
> 
> LOVE your photos! Keep 'em coming!


He has his gawky times, but I do love the way he is developing. I too love watching his progress; it's very satisfying to raise your own foal! :wink:


----------



## Cacowgirl

As you stated-he is beyond expectations, and the size of him! To be able to look out & see that in your own yard-it's amazing you get anything done! And to think he's only one of such a lovely bunch-you are truly blessed.Of course, as we all know, there is a Lot of work involved, too, but your breeding program certainly shows a vision. I thank you for what you do.


----------



## Druydess

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> Dru I just drool over your horses! I hope my baby comes out to be half as beautiful as yours! I'm a sucker for those light mane and tails! Them are some big beautiful thoughtful eyes!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You are very kind KyMo!! I'm sure yours will be amazing!! Those flaxen manes/tails on a dark chestnut certainly are icing on the cake! Some gripe about color preferences, but the reality is-- it sells. Horses CAN be flashy AND correct. If I can add color to a beautiful, correct horse, all the better. :wink: Phara Farm, whose bloodlines Psynny has, demonstrates this concept successfully, and has for decades.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Sunshine is shedding off her winter fuzzy and she is getting to be darker, I think. Some spots look like she may be a dark chestnut!! We are unsure if the daddy to our baby was a bay or whatever but, over the last few weeks I have found myself wanting a chestnut baby and not a bay.


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> Druydess looking at your colt I am really considering him as a future cross with the Thee Despardo chestnut mare you have seen a picture of.
> She is rabicano and sabino with numerous belly spots and flaxen mane.
> She is 15.2 and I think he will add substance to her. She is very lightly built but as she matures she is filling out.
> We have a couple of years to work this out of course. I want a HF discount wink wiink. Shalom


I am honored you are considering him. He should cross well with your mare. I've seen her and he would add substance, He has: very straight legs, as well as- level topline, snaky neck, nicely dished face, spectacular movement, and the calm Crabbet/CMK disposition and versatility.

Here is his Dam- BA Chevelle with Psynny's half brother, also a tall, substantive colt. She certainly passes on type, size, and bone in spades!!







Last month, a broker visiting the farm to buy another horse - wanted to buy Chevelle, ( she primamrily brokers horses for big money internationally) which I promptly refused, but it did make me aware that these two are quite valuable on the overseas market..  Not that I didn't already know it..LOL


----------



## dbarabians

She is a nice mare and you should be proud. Bint Rose would cross well with my stallion but that would be a lot of Minstrel blood in the foal. So I am looking for an outcross in a few years. She is to be bred this year and the foal is already sold. I traded it for a few breedings to other stallions. Shalom


----------



## Nine

What a beautiful colt. I really like his looks. And his Mammas! You're blessed with such gorgeous horses.


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> She is a nice mare and you should be proud. Bint Rose would cross well with my stallion but that would be a lot of Minstrel blood in the foal. So I am looking for an outcross in a few years. She is to be bred this year and the foal is already sold. I traded it for a few breedings to other stallions. Shalom


Thank you Donald; I really am. She has been bred to Dream and will find out shortly if she settled. I look very much forward to THAT cross considering her lovely son.
Nothing wrong with that. I've been offered free breedings from some really nice studs as well, but haven't used any as yet. We may be able to work out a similar arrangement.. :wink:


----------



## Druydess

Nine said:


> What a beautiful colt. I really like his looks. And his Mammas! You're blessed with such gorgeous horses.


Thank you so much!! I feel I am very blessed!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Your still feeling? You are blessed!


----------



## Druydess

Long-awaited pics of Echo-- still a bit gangly and scraggly with burnt remnants of a fuzzy chestnut coat, but he has the loveliest B&W suede coloring underneath..

Here with his new friend-- our elegant Majik of Marway filly:



















Very tank-line -- like mamma:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Druydess said:


>


I LOVE it! It looks like half the photo has lost saturation. Same striding, same facial expression.

Don't get me wrong, they are just gorgeous in their own ways  Just I like this photo's composition.


----------



## Druydess

Skyseternalangel said:


> I LOVE it! It looks like half the photo has lost saturation. Same striding, same facial expression.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, they are just gorgeous in their own ways  Just I like this photo's composition.


Balancing a grey and a chestnut in low light is apparently a real challenge for a camera..LOL

They were just toolin' around having a blast!


----------



## Celeste

They are beautiful!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

They're both gorgeous Dru!! Thanks for sharing, all we need now is new big Echo pics. ;-)


----------



## Druydess

Mr. Handsome:


----------



## Druydess

Can you believe he was ever this small??





Legs...


----------



## cakemom

Beautiful boy!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

Cacowgirl said:


> As you stated-he is beyond expectations, and the size of him! To be able to look out & see that in your own yard-it's amazing you get anything done! And to think he's only one of such a lovely bunch-you are truly blessed.Of course, as we all know, there is a Lot of work involved, too, but your breeding program certainly shows a vision. I thank you for what you do.


Sometimes I get nothing non-horse-related done..LOL
I am truly blessed - thank you..

Your words are very touching and I am very appreciative for your support. Thank you again for seeing the whole picture..


----------



## dbarabians

Druydess I see a very nice stud prospect for my new bay filly. they look very similar in the foal photos and we may have to start making plans.
Thanks for the kind words about my new arrivals. Shalom


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> Druydess I see a very nice stud prospect for my new bay filly. they look very similar in the foal photos and we may have to start making plans.
> Thanks for the kind words about my new arrivals. Shalom


I am up for it. I think we can come to a mutually beneficial agreement!

Love your new babies and thanks to you for considering Psynny and I a possible part of their collective futures..


----------



## Druydess

Updated pics of Psynny-- at one year - who is growing by the day!!

Topline, legs, head, neck, hip, butt-- what a package!! A year later, couldn't be more proud of this breeding. Though I didn't hand breed his Dam myself-- I did choose this cross before she was bred.. 

This boy continues to exceed my hopes!

Umgroomed. pasture condition..some quick candid pics..


----------



## Druydess

I'd nearly forgotten.. some great news.. Psynny's Dam, BA Chevelle is confirmed in foal to Obsidian Dream S for a 2014 foal! I can't wait to see THIS cross after what Chevelle AND Dream respectively, have produced!!


----------



## SMCLeenie

Wow, he is gorgeous! I hope he has a happy birthday!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

What a gorgeous boy!! Congrats on Chevelle being in foal!


----------



## Druydess

SMCLeenie said:


> Wow, he is gorgeous! I hope he has a happy birthday!


Thanks SMC!! He had a very nice birthday with treats and lots of scratches.. (He looooovess his scratches!) 



HorseLovinLady said:


> What a gorgeous boy!! Congrats on Chevelle being in foal!


He just keeps blowing me away HLL! He's hit every possible requirement I've had and then some. If he's the standard to meet when I breed-- I think I'll be good with that! LOL :thumbsup::happydance:


----------



## Druydess

These are for you Donald!!


----------



## tempest

He looks like he has a long back. But that could just be because he's moving.


----------



## Druydess

tempest said:


> He looks like he has a long back. But that could just be because he's moving.


He's actually very proportionate; he tends to really stretch and dig in when he's moving, so it can seem that he's longer. And he's still growing..14 hands last month at less than a year.. and in another growth spurt right now..


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Drool, drool, love those pics too!! ;-)


----------



## Celeste

He is really beautiful!! Very nice colt!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Gorgeous! I love his color!


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Drool, drool, love those pics too!! ;-)





Celeste said:


> He is really beautiful!! Very nice colt!





horsecrazygirl said:


> Gorgeous! I love his color!


Thanks everyone! I'm very happy with what he is becoming. He may be seeing the show ring soon once her gets a bit more weight and stops growing for a minute...LOL :shock:


----------



## Druydess

My beautiful boy at one year old, who just got a glowing evaluation from Rojo's head trainer.. so proud of this boy!! 

No make-up- pasture condition..


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Love the new pics, he gets more stunning everytime I see him!! :wink:


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Love the new pics, he gets more stunning everytime I see him!! :wink:


That's exactly how I feel!! :wink::thumbsup:


----------



## Druydess

Psynny's lovely head and neck...no make-up- and to think-- THIS is his ugly/gangly stage..LOL


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Drool... 

Druydess, he's getting more and more stunning every time I see him. Congratulations on producing a horse of such top quality!!


----------



## Celeste

He is beautiful!! I love him!!


----------



## Fahntasia

omg dru, he is STUNNING!!!! If he goes missing, he's not in my barn......:wink:


----------



## Druydess

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> Drool...
> 
> Druydess, he's getting more and more stunning every time I see him. Congratulations on producing a horse of such top quality!!


Thank YOU for noticing..LOL
I wish you could know his personality; it's prettier than HE is!

Seriously, starting out as a breeder, there's always some skepticism, and sometimes, rudeness, when one decides to breed, but I am so very glad such things didn't deter me, and I instead, listened to knowledgeable, supportive breeders and horse-people who gave sound advice. It has been a _*very*_ rewarding journey. I can't imagine not having Psynny in my life and it is extremely satisfying that this lovely boy exists solely due to my breeding program. I hope he continues to rock it.
For anyone contemplating breeding, take your time, do your research, and find competent mentors to maximize your success! :wink:


----------



## Celeste

How tall is he now? 

He is just amazing! So perfect.


----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


> He is beautiful!! I love him!!





Celeste said:


> How tall is he now?
> 
> He is just amazing! So perfect.


Thanks so much Celeste; I'm not arguing with a Vet's observation.. :wink:
I love him too. :lol:

I haven't sticked him recently, but the week before he turned 1 year- he was at 14HH. He has been growing so fast, I have had a hard time keeping weight on him, even with a multiple feedings of Triple Crown 12/10 feed, sometimes switching to TC Growth, alfalfa/oat cubes, flax, and plenty of hay, so I just recently added rice bran, and that seems to be doing the trick. He has some major bone and muscle to support calorically! My other yearlings aren't having such an issue with weight..so I know it's Psynny's massive energy demands..

According to the string test, and all the growth charts I consulted- he should be 15.3- 16.1 when finished. :shock::shock: No wonder he needs so much feed..LOL

I have to check him again soon..


----------



## Celeste

Growing kids can be hard to keep weight on for sure.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Druydess said:


> Thank YOU for noticing..LOL
> I wish you could know his personality; it's prettier than HE is!
> 
> Seriously, starting out as a breeder, there's always some skepticism, and sometimes, rudeness, when one decides to breed, but I am so very glad such things didn't deter me, and I instead, listened to knowledgeable, supportive breeders and horse-people who gave sound advice. It has been a _*very*_ rewarding journey. I can't imagine not having Psynny in my life and it is extremely satisfying that this lovely boy exists solely due to my breeding program. I hope he continues to rock it.
> For anyone contemplating breeding, take your time, do your research, and find competent mentors to maximize your success! :wink:


I see no problem in starting out in _anything_ so long as you arm yourself with knowledge and wisdom and have clear aims - all of which you clearly have done. I've never really been involved in the breeding side but I'm sure there are just as many rude know-it-alls in that industry as any other horse industry. Everyone has to start somewhere, if I were a breeding expert I'd much rather people started as you did than start as many other top "experienced" breeders continue to operate! 

I'm assuming he'll be keeping his bits with such a lovely personality?  I hope he's the start of a wonderful new line! He really is 'best of the best'.


----------



## Druydess

Fahntasia said:


> omg dru, he is STUNNING!!!! If he goes missing, he's not in my barn......:wink:


Thanks Fahntasia!! It's so amazing to look out and see that boy in my pasture! I would _*never*_ look *there*!! :wink:


----------



## Druydess

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> I see no problem in starting out in _anything_ so long as you arm yourself with knowledge and wisdom and have clear aims - all of which you clearly have done. I've never really been involved in the breeding side but I'm sure there are just as many rude know-it-alls in that industry as any other horse industry. Everyone has to start somewhere, if I were a breeding expert I'd much rather people started as you did than start as many other top "experienced" breeders continue to operate!
> 
> I'm assuming he'll be keeping his bits with such a lovely personality?  I hope he's the start of a wonderful new line! He really is 'best of the best'.


I have tried my best. I'm not the type of person to just jump in randomly. I enjoy the learning/challenge part of it actually. 
Yes, there are always those who aren't the best examples, so it is imperative to find those who are. 

His bits are still safe..:shock: He is excellent quality to begin with, but his demeanor also earns him the right to remain intact. He would be a stellar cross with my mares in the future..which was my plan with this breeding to begin with if he did turn out as I thought he would. If he falls apart or becomes silly, then I will revisit this. I also hope he can continue his father's excellent breeding as his book is closed; there are not very many Phara- bred horses out there.
Thank you for your encouragement EHOD; I think he's the best of the best so far as well! Appreciate the kind words!

Here's his Daddy, Golden Ecstasy, who he inherited his brilliant movement and amazing disposition from. (Though momma Chevelle also is no slouch in those areas) Golden Ecstasy's owner, who is a friend, remarked that Psynny is actually better than his sire. A high compliment indeed.


----------



## Druydess

Some more of Psynny..





For a yearling, he is incredibly balanced..



That neck!!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Druydess

Plenty of neck and butt.. LOL



Natural power and engagement..love how this boy uses himself. He is under himself and working off his hindquarters as a rule.


----------



## Celeste

Great pictures of a beautiful boy!!!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Dru, I have to apologize! I messed up the name. The page I found was of Golden ecstasy! Sorry for that mix up!! Psynn looks stunning! He inherited the chocolate chestnut color of daddy, didn't he?


----------



## Druydess

horsecrazygirl said:


> Dru, I have to apologize! I messed up the name. The page I found was of Golden ecstasy! Sorry for that mix up!! Psynn looks stunning! He inherited the chocolate chestnut color or daddy, didn't he?


That's ok-- Golden Ecstasy was Gold N Ali's son.. the genes are very similar..

Thanks!! He's pretty nice for a yearling I think..:wink:
Yes-- he inherited Daddy's darker color, though Psynny is more mahogany/liver right now.. He should get darker, but you never know with chestnuts!


----------



## Druydess

This is Gold N Ali:







Golden Ecstasy:







Golden Ecstasy apparently passes down Ali's flaxen gene and his own explosive trot.


----------



## Druydess

Some actions pics of a very wet, muddy colt; we've been having non-stop storms here..
Even dirty, he's a looker..LOL


----------



## dbarabians

OK Druydess live is far to easy for you if you think that foal is muddy.
We sit on the edge of the blackland prairie and the mud turns a dingy gray when it dries and it form hard clumps. 
With the recent rains we have had most of my horses look dingy gray with rasta braids adorned with big gray beads that take a pair of pliers to break apart. No lie. Shalom


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> OK Druydess live is far to easy for you if you think that foal is muddy.
> We sit on the edge of the blackland prairie and the mud turns a dingy gray when it dries and it form hard clumps.
> With the recent rains we have had most of my horses look dingy gray with rasta braids adorned with big gray beads that take a pair of pliers to break apart. No lie. Shalom


Your point is well taken. I guess it seems worse when we're wading through small ponds everywhere, while being deluged from above.... LOL


----------



## Druydess

Here of some recent pics of Psynny, who continues to leave me in awe of his quality, correctness, and beauty. I shouldn't be, as I had great faith in this cross, but when your long- planned dreams are finally coming to fruition, it is so very fulfilling to see them unfold before your eyes. 
I have to thank so many of you for being so supportive for so many years, with kind words, encouragement, and constructive input. It has been very helpful and you are a large part of what we have achieved. :lol:

So... Obsidian Arabians would like to show a little preview of what's to come.. Psynny at only 14 months just some candid pics of him after a bath- no show halter or pro set-up, just a few quick shots. He has more weight to put on as his energy requirements have been very high, and he of course, is growthy, but if this is his ugly stage, I'll take it. :wink:








Psynny remains an extremely tractable, sane colt, intelligent and social, with incredible size and substance, as well as extreme movement. He is such a blessing. 
I can't wait to see him mature and share him with you all.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Stunning!! I love his coloring and chrome!!


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Stunning!! I love his coloring and chrome!!


It certainly is icing on an already substantial cake!!

More importantly, Psynny is blessed with poker-straight legs, beautiful shoulder and hip, typey head, size, substance, movement, a mile of neck, level topline, and outstanding personality. His color is a bonus akin to interest on lottery winnings.. LOL

His pedigree is stellar and has accomplished what I thought it would. Padron is written all over him, as well as Phara breeding. All that research paid off. :wink:

Now... to plan a future of like breedings and stellar foals.. :clap::happydance::clap:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I LOVE his facial expression! Just makes him even more special


----------



## Druydess

A few more after a training session..


----------



## tempest

Look at him stretch at the trot. And that straight back.


----------



## Druydess

tempest said:


> Look at him stretch at the trot. And that straight back.


Yup- yup- yup... hard to miss..topline is phenomenal :wink: Thank you for noticing Tempest..LOL
My trainer is having such fun with him; she is over the moon at such a fine prospect! 

I will have to get video one day.. the boy is a mover!!


----------



## existentialpony

Druydess said:


> [/URL]


"FABULOUS." :lol:


----------



## Druydess

Still a baby-- but coming along nicely.. 
Candid photo- no "set-up" other than command to stand quietly.


----------



## Druydess

Well-- had Psynny's pics up less than a few hours on FB and already had an offer to buy from overseas. Spain of all places - very high compliment- they are VERY selective. Told them he's not for sale.. 

It does pay to network with foreign countries apparently.. :wink:


----------



## dbarabians

Thats great Druydess. Although I think you just broke a cardinal rule of breeding by saying NOT FOR SALE!
Every horse I own has a price. If you offer me enough and I am comfortable with the deal, you just made one.
I was offered 5,000 for a mare in the late 70's. Of course I promptly declared she was not ever for sale. My Father then announced that 2 fools had just met. I was a fool for turning down 5,000 and the other person was a fool for offering that much. That mare was never sold and I own a few of her descendants to this day. 5,000 was a lot of money though in those days and would have paid for a couple of years of college tuition. 
You keep that boy and build a program around him. I would. Unless $$$$$$$$$ . LOL Shalom


----------



## EliRose

I don't have the words to say how beautiful this boy is! My goodness.


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> Thats great Druydess. Although I think you just broke a cardinal rule of breeding by saying NOT FOR SALE!
> Every horse I own has a price. If you offer me enough and I am comfortable with the deal, you just made one.
> I was offered 5,000 for a mare in the late 70's. Of course I promptly declared she was not ever for sale. My Father then announced that 2 fools had just met. I was a fool for turning down 5,000 and the other person was a fool for offering that much. That mare was never sold and I own a few of her descendants to this day. 5,000 was a lot of money though in those days and would have paid for a couple of years of college tuition.
> You keep that boy and build a program around him. I would. Unless $$$$$$$$$ . LOL Shalom


I Know - - I know.. everything is supposed to be for sale; my trainer tells me that all the time. I think she gets mad at me when we have offers regularly and I won't sell. LOL I guess I can't put I price on something I KNOW I won't sell-- for any price. Several of my horses are not for sale at any price; I've turned down some nice offers. But some of the upcoming foals will be available.
Contrary to some opinions, money is not my priority. (I am a bit different - so they tell me...LOL) I am genuinely satisfied with what I'm doing, and though a few good sales would be welcome in the future, I have a very long term plan just now beginning to flesh out, and I am so enjoying the adventure. :wink:

I plan on keeping that boy, hence no price, and I expect he's going to be a core part of the future program! :wink:


----------



## dbarabians

Druydess money is not a priority here either. However I am reluctant to have a stallion trained and shown like I did before. The expenses were taking all the fun out of it. I also am not fond of the politics or the trends that thrive in the show circuit.
If someone offers me enough and I have good foals from a mare of stallion I have to think long term. I also want to consider the possibilty that the new owner might show and promote that horse. 
I have too many horses now in their late teens to 20+ and am concerned with maintaining them all as they age. That will limit the amount of foals I can retain or breeding stock I can buy.
Then again I come from a long line of livestock producers.
It is great that you care about the horses you own. One of the reasons you and I agree so much.
Still if that horse makes it big on the international market that not only proves your breeding program but promotes it. 
You know what your doing and have a plan. Stick to it. Shalom


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> Druydess money is not a priority here either. However I am reluctant to have a stallion trained and shown like I did before. The expenses were taking all the fun out of it. I also am not fond of the politics or the trends that thrive in the show circuit.
> If someone offers me enough and I have good foals from a mare of stallion I have to think long term. I also want to consider the possibilty that the new owner might show and promote that horse.
> I have too many horses now in their late teens to 20+ and am concerned with maintaining them all as they age. That will limit the amount of foals I can retain or breeding stock I can buy.
> Then again I come from a long line of livestock producers.
> It is great that you care about the horses you own. One of the reasons you and I agree so much.
> Still if that horse makes it big on the international market that not only proves your breeding program but promotes it.
> You know what your doing and have a plan. Stick to it. Shalom


I'm certainly not knocking it. I won't be at all upset by a nice sale. I agree with you about the politics and nonsense of the show ring.. what wins is what/who kisses the right **** far too often. I, too, will sell to finance the overall operation when necessary-- but only certain ones.. :wink:

We do agree on quite a bit and I believe that is because we're not just profit-minded; we value the well-being of the horse over our own egos. I do this for myself and my own pleasure and satisfaction, as I suspect you do. 

I figure if I already have interest from the International Market, I'm keeping the sources of interest, and duplicating them..LOL :clap:

Thanks for the faith Donald!! Much appreciated!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

My daily drool time...God he looks gorgeous!


----------



## Druydess

EliRose said:


> I don't have the words to say how beautiful this boy is! My goodness.


Thank you EliRose! Very sweet of you.


----------



## dbarabians

Druydess, if you want to see what Star can produce go to page 632 of the Texas Thread. There is a real good photo of Lone Star Dancer. Stars bay filly out of his half sister. Along with a couple of the other two foals. Shalom


----------



## Celeste

dbarabians said:


> Druydess, if you want to see what Star can produce go to page 632 of the Texas Thread. There is a real good photo of Lone Star Dancer. Stars bay filly out of his half sister. Along with a couple of the other two foals. Shalom


That's too complicated. You should post a link.


----------



## cobra

Let's see if this works......

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/texas-horse-friends-125927/page632/#post2865586


----------



## Celeste

cobra said:


> Let's see if this works......
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/texas-horse-friends-125927/page632/#post2865586


Thanks. That helps!


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> Druydess, if you want to see what Star can produce go to page 632 of the Texas Thread. There is a real good photo of Lone Star Dancer. Stars bay filly out of his half sister. Along with a couple of the other two foals. Shalom


What beauties Donald!! Gorgeous heads on both of them as well as great bodies. I thought I saw some rabicano on Lone Star.. love her feminine face. Magic looks like he's going to be a tall one!:shock:

Sam looks very dapper and I'm sure he'll be stunning once he fills out under your care.


----------



## dbarabians

Druydess Lone Star Dancer is indeed showing Rabicano. She is going to be very colourful. Thanks for looking. Shalom


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> Druydess Lone Star Dancer is indeed showing Rabicano. She is going to be very colourful. Thanks for looking. Shalom


Yes, she is.. no problem-- love looking at your horses! :wink:


----------



## Druydess

A few more of Psynny being "energetic." LOL
He actually has such natural engagement, it's a pleasure to watch him "dig in."





And his more usual calm self.. waiting for a cue..


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Simply stunning, awesome pics Dru!!


----------



## Druydess

A few pics of Psynny's little brother, Echo, and his buddy, my Majik of Marwan/Eternety filly, Eden. The sire, Golden Ecstasy has given both boys a stellar temperament, straight legs, sloped shoulders, amazing topline, balance, beauty, lovely necks, and great movement, though Psynny has inherited more explosive movement than his brother. It's wonderful to see a Sire who consistently stamps his foals with excellent qualities.













Both are still gangly and growthy, but becoming more balanced..


----------



## HorseLovinLady

They're both stunning Dru!! Thanks for the new pics! ;-)


----------



## Druydess

Not as crisp as I'd like, but it was fun experimenting with low light and panning with aperture priority.. love the motion effect.. ohh.. and also love the stunning yearling colt.. LOL

Gold N Psynn-Psyation:
Sired by Golden Ecstasy out of BA Chevelle
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/gold+n+psynn-psyation


----------



## HGEsquire

Love the Blondes 

Denise Gainey


----------



## HorseLovinLady

He gets more stunning everytime I see him!! Awesome pics Dru!


----------



## my2geldings

What a beautiful set of parents to that baby. Happy to see they have matching markings.


----------



## Druydess

HGEsquire said:


> Love the Blondes
> 
> Denise Gainey


I concur Denise.. something about them..LOL


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> He gets more stunning everytime I see him!! Awesome pics Dru!





My2Geldings said:


> What a beautiful set of parents to that baby. Happy to see they have matching markings.


He keeps improving.. couldn't be happier!

My2G- That was DEFinitely the right cross!! I'd do it again if I could. But I'm sure Dream will create something wonderful with Psynny's stunning Dam!

Thanks so much for the comments! :lol:


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

LOVE IT!!! Beautiful as always!


----------



## Druydess

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> LOVE IT!!! Beautiful as always!


Thanks so much KyMo!!


----------



## Druydess

Some recent shots of Psynny... I am so pleased with how he's maturing and yet still remains a sweet boy.

If his Dam passes this neck and head, as well as size and balance, on to all of her foals, I'll be ecstatic!


----------



## Druydess

A few more: 







S-t-r-e-t-c-h-y!!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

What a stunning boy!!


----------



## Druydess

Just a quick pic of my lovely boy Psynny from today..

Going through hundreds of pics at the moment..LOL


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Awesome pic!! Keep them coming! ;-)


----------



## stevenson

pretty boy.


----------



## Celeste

OMG! He is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Druydess

A few more:

Feelin' frisky...


----------



## Zexious

He's lovely!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Love it!! Awesome pics! ;-)


----------



## Druydess

stevenson said:


> pretty boy.





Celeste said:


> OMG! He is gorgeous!!!!


Appreciate the kind words.. Psynny is just exploding with potential...
What an amazing colt!
For a yearling, this guy has it going on. I'm pleased to say, after a visit from an International seller, upon observing this boy, and learning he is NOT for sale at any price, it has has been requested that Psynny be retained for 2 breedings, one to a 6 time National Champion mare, another to a Fadjur/Serafix mare. And so my "little" man appears to have generated a busy schedule already..LOL

Granted he has more maturing to do, but not too bad for a yearling:


----------



## my2geldings

Look at all that chrome!! love it!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Love the head shot!! ;-)


----------



## Druydess

It has come to my attention that there was a mention of my not posting "square" shots, and though I have posted some before -- here's a good shot of Psynny squared up. Remember-- he is a yearling, and very dirty- not clipped in this pic. But- he is quite square..LOL



Not too bad for a yearling, eh??


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Looks great to me! What a handsome boy! ;-) I also loved all the pics of Fae in her thread too.


----------



## Fahntasia

Dru he is absolutely stunning, I cannot wait to see him as a 5 year old!


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Looks great to me! What a handsome boy! ;-) I also loved all the pics of Fae in her thread too.





Fahntasia said:


> Dru he is absolutely stunning, I cannot wait to see him as a 5 year old!


Thanks Ladies!!

I can't wait wither. This boy has it all!!:wink:


----------



## dbarabians

All I can say is WOW.
When is his first show and is he already trained in halter or did you just get lucky with the pose? Shalom


----------



## MsLady

I always love your pictures!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HGEsquire

Dru ~ as always, what a nice nice youngster  

Denise Gainey


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> All I can say is WOW.
> When is his first show and is he already trained in halter or did you just get lucky with the pose? Shalom


Yeah-- I know how you feel. :wink: Wait til we do pro shots instead of candids.. LOL

Funny you should mention showing..

He actually has begun a little halter training and may show later this year if he gets a bit more weight and conditioning. As I've said before, I'm not a halter person, but the two International Judges we had here over the last few months were very much impressed with his potential in halter, (their words) so we'll try it for experience in the ring. BTW- I did not pay these judges for a consult; they were visiting the trainer's horses and he caught their eye -each on a different occasion. These guys rarely give compliments, especially unsolicited ones, so I guess I'll listen to what the renown pros have to say. These are the guys that showed Padron, El Shaklan, Ivanhoe Tsultan, and many more. I imagine Psynny's Padron certainly stood out to them.

Psynny is more substantial than what halter seems to go for, but we can try it and see how he handles the ring. If he places, great- if not, it'll be great training for him.


----------



## Celeste

I think he will do well.


----------



## Druydess

Just an idea of how massive this colt is.. 
Powerful, with great bone yet still refined..

Granted, the woman in the pic is not tall- about 5'2 or 3, but this colt is a _*yearling*_..



Some perspective, huh?? :wink:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Wow, he is a big boy!! Have you measured him lately?


----------



## Druydess

In other news... I received Psynny's ECAHS Certification today, and I'm happy to announce Psynny is 52.84% Crabbet/Blunt breeding. I knew he was fairly high Crabbet, and his percentage is even higher if CMK is calculated in, but it's always nice to have certification to be sure.

This makes this lovely boy an outstanding asset to my Crabbet- related program. Not only is he physically an exceptional colt, but he carries a high percentage of the valuable tried and true blood of Lady Blunt's visionary, influential Crabbet Stud.

http://cmkarabians.com/2006/07/05/the-blunts-and-crabbet-stud/


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Wow, he is a big boy!! Have you measured him lately?


No-- I haven't lately. I really should. I can't see over his withers standing next to him. He's as big as the 2 year olds on the farm. :shock:


----------



## Druydess

Even sweaty and grimy, he's a looker.. love his long, lovely neck...


----------



## CLaPorte432

I'm 5'2", so he has to be 15-15.1, Im Guessing. thats what i look like next to my 15.2 Girl. LoL.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

CLaPorte432 said:


> I'm 5'2", so he has to be 15-15.1, Im Guessing. thats what i look like next to my 15.2 Girl. LoL.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well-- he's not THAT big-- YET.. :shock: but he's certainly much bigger than your average Arabian yearling..


----------



## Druydess

A pic sure is worth a thousand words. Takes the guesswork out of it. I see him daily, so I forget how tall he is until I see pics like this. I can say how tall he is all day long, but it's hard to argue with your own eyes..LOL

16 months old and growing; looks like that Russian blood kicked in! :rofl::clap::happydance:


----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


> I think he will do well.


Thanks Celeste. He's certainly doing well with the training. He's a pretty smart boy. He needs more weight and muscling, but that'll come when his growth slows down. Feeding this monster is a challenge. :shock:
He has too much substance and his head isn't freakishly deformed enough (LOL) to consistently win in the halter ring, but he may do fairly well. :wink:


----------



## HGEsquire

Dru ~ he has turned out to be simply stunning!!! Good job girlie ~

Denise Gainey


----------



## Druydess

HGEsquire said:


> Dru ~ he has turned out to be simply stunning!!! Good job girlie ~
> 
> Denise Gainey


Thanks so much Denise. As a respected, knowledgeable breeder of outstanding Arabians, your opinion and encouragement are much valued. You have been an inspiration and great support to me through he years, and I am so grateful to finally see my dreams coming to fruition, especially with a boy like this. :wink:

We'll have another stunning one to talk about with a stellar little E baby in the future! 

I'll be glad to add a little more Russian to my program!


----------



## Fahntasia

Holy cow! I didn't think he was that big yet, I still had him as a wee baby In my minds eye lol! Good job dru, he is absolutely stunning !!


----------



## HGEsquire

**



Druydess said:


> Thanks so much Denise. As a respected, knowledgeable breeder of outstanding Arabians, your opinion and encouragement are much valued. You have been an inspiration and great support to me through he years, and I am so grateful to finally see my dreams coming to fruition, especially with a boy like this. :wink:
> 
> We'll have another stunning one to talk about with a stellar little E baby in the future!
> 
> I'll be glad to add a little more Russian to my program!



Dru ~ always wonderful to see someone who takes the time to do it right and then to see the validation produced from the homework and forethought behind those efforts.

Never ever do I mind giving out a compliment when it is well deserved and warranted. Thus is the case with this lovely youngster you have bred!!

Denise Gainey


----------



## Druydess

Fahntasia said:


> Holy cow! I didn't think he was that big yet, I still had him as a wee baby In my minds eye lol! Good job dru, he is absolutely stunning !!


I see him the same way until I find myself looking WAY up at him..LOL

Thanks Fahntasia! I didn't expect such a big boy, but it won't hurt later for mare owners who need a little size, substance, pretty, and movement on their smaller ladies.. :wink:


----------



## Druydess

HGEsquire said:


> Dru ~ always wonderful to see someone who takes the time to do it right and then to see the validation produced from the homework and forethought behind those efforts.
> 
> Never ever do I mind giving out a compliment when it is well deserved and warranted. Thus is the case with this lovely youngster you have bred!!
> 
> Denise Gainey


Denise, I am humbled beyond words.. thank you so much for your continued encouragement. You have been a stellar example and I sincerely appreciate your professional, exemplary breeding practices. I will continue to do my homework - :wink: - and hopefully produce other lovely horses many would be proud to own. 

On another note, I was watching Magic while she was training yesterday, and her movement is so flowing and graceful, I can only imagine what she and E will produce! I am looking forward to it! :wink:


----------



## Druydess

Here's a few of the rapidly-maturing boy..
I just love watching this guy move!!


----------



## tempest

Do you have any videos of him?


----------



## Druydess

tempest said:


> Do you have any videos of him?


Nothing good enough to put out on the web Tempest..just few second clips.


I really should work on that.. :wink:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Great pics of that gorgeous boy Dru!! He looks just like his mama in the third pic. ;-)


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Great pics of that gorgeous boy Dru!! He looks just like his mama in the third pic. ;-)


He 's quite a good mix of both parents, favoring each of them in different pics, but that head shot of him certainly favors his Dam. That Padron/Patron blood is powerfully prepotent..

Maternal Grandsire by:
Psyche's Victory:


Who was sired by Padron's Psyche:




Who was sired by Padron:

Who was sired by: Patron:



Even Odessa-- a Crabbet mare, left her mark:


----------



## Druydess

Going through these pics is such a joy..


----------



## HorseLovinLady

He's lookin good!! I meant to say in my last reply that I love his blonde mane!!


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> He's lookin good!! I meant to say in my last reply that I love his blonde mane!!


If you like blonde, here's some great pics: Here's Psynny at 16 months.. can't believe how big he's gotten!


----------



## Celeste

He is breathtaking!

Have you measured his height lately?


----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


> He is breathtaking!
> 
> Have you measured his height lately?


Thanks Celeste! I feel the same way. :wink:

I haven't - and I really have to remember to do that. But, when I get out to the barn, I just get sidetracked spending time with all my beautiful babies!! Pynny's Dam is starting to get quite a belly; can't wait to see what his little sister or brother will be like!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Drool, drool!! ;-)


----------



## Druydess

Well, since everyone's been wondering, I actually remembered to stick Psynny today.. and he is a good 14.2HH, which for a yearling Arab colt isn't too shabby.. (Which means-- he's grown 2 inches in 4 months! :shock
Being so young, he is still growthy and has a lot of evening out to do, but even so.. other measurements.. his length of neck is just the slightest bit under the length of his legs, which doesn't surprise me as his legs are wicked long..so he is right on track...and it is indeed 1/3 his body length-- again right on track.
Not bad for a yearling with many changes and strange growth patterns to come..:wink::thumbsup::clap:

Celeste- I'm sure you can expound on desirable growth/conformation patterns..if ya feel like it.. LOL


----------



## Celeste

He is a big, beautiful, boy. Any time you get tired of him, you can send him my way.


----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


> He is a big, beautiful, boy. Any time you get tired of him, you can send him my way.


And getting bigger!! LOL

Well-- if I should tire of him -- I'll send him over to Aunt Celeste.. I'm sure he wouldn't be too spoiled or anything.. :wink:


----------



## Druydess

Well-- just got off the phone with an international seller/breeder - a 2 hour conversation- out of the blue-- with regard to Psynny and her assessment/interest of him as relates to HER future breeding program.
All I can say.. is "Wow." I actually thought about stronger epithets, but they will not do here. 
A rarity, she has the same goals and ethics I do, so this is a true blessing.
The things that happen when you aren't even expecting them.. 
Looks like Psynny is generating a bit of a bright future.


----------



## SammysMom

That little pink nose!!!!


----------



## Druydess

SammysMom said:


> That little pink nose!!!!


i know..and don't forget that freckle!!:wink:


----------



## Druydess

I just found an excellent article by Arlene Magid on the Phara horses, Crabbet based breeding at its best.
A very interesting historical timeline, it also negates the long-held myth that all Babson horses were all plain-headed. Phara horses have extreme heads, conformation, and beauty - as seen here:



The black liver is Burgundy Sun- Psynny's G-Grand-sire, and the chestnut is his G-Uncle, The Sun Prince.

The Golden Horses of The Sun: The Phara Breeding Program by Arlene Magid
March 10, 2012 at 1:35pm
Golden or liver chestnut, with just the right amount of chrome, flaxen, nearly white manes and tails, extreme wedge shaped heads with huge eyes, and motion that spurns the earth-the Phara horses are unmistakable. Their beauty is legendary and irreplaceable. Annette Weber, the breeder who created the Phara look, carefully planned her breeding program around two great programs of the past: that of Henry Babson, who imported a superb group of horses from Egypt in 1932, and Herbert Tormohlen, whose Ben Hur Stud produced the “Aa” horses from his foundation mare Aarah, who was straight Crabbet. When Tormohlen sold his remaining horses to Lewisfield Arabians in 1960, two full siblings, Aaraf and Aarafa, were bred together to create the exquisite Lewisfield Sun God, who appears multiple times in all modern Phara horses.

The Babson Egyptian importation of 1932 was the result of the quest of the prominent American industrialist Henry Babson to breed Arabian horses of the highest quality. Born in 1875, Henry Babson was a successful entrepreneur who was captivated with the Arabian breed late in life. In 1930 he went on a horse-buying expedition to England (where nothing he liked was for sale), France (where he felt the Arabians resembled Thoroughbreds), and Spain , with no luck in buying the horses he envisioned. In 1932, Babson journeyed to Egypt , and his dream of an Arabian breeding program became a reality. He purchased five mares, a colt and a stallion who were to leave their unique stamp on the breed. These horses were used for many purposes, helping to popularize the breed at a time when there were fewer than a thousand registered Arabians in America . The stallion *FADL was used as a polo pony and as an endurance mount, besides being a successful show ring competitor in both halter and performance, as well as working on the farm pulling the feed wagon and manure spreader. The mares proved equally athletic, with *BINT BINT SABBAH and *BINT BINT DURRA completing distance rides successfully as well. George Cason, one of the early managers at the farm, said it well: "In 1936 and 1937 Arab horses were in open competition. Mr. Babson's stable did more for the promotion of the breed at this time than did any other stable in America .”

Modern Arabian breeding owes much to the Babson Egyptian imports. The breed’s all time leading sire of champions, Afire Bey V, traces to the Babson stallion *Fadl, as do U.S. National Champion Stallions and influential sires Khemosabi++++/ and Ali Jamaal, multi-National Champion Park Aequus+/, *Simeon Shai+ (the only stallion to ever be named U.S. and Canadian National Champion Stallion and World Champion Stallion), multi-National Champion Dressage El Bahim Halawa+, and multi-National Champion English Pleasure Empress of Bask, to name just a few prominent horses who carry the Babson influence. Annette Weber’s decision to keep Babson blood prominent in her horses was well-advised, as they have been noted for athletic ability, beauty and temperament, all the traits she most valued in Arabian horses.

Annette’s horses trace to five of the six adult horses of the Babson importation: *Fadl, *Bint Serra I, *Maaroufa, *Bint Bint Sabbah, and *Bint Saada. 

*Fadl, the only full-grown stallion of the Babson importation is found in all Babson Egyptian pedigrees. Of his 74 registered get, 34 were Babson Egyptian. Eleven of *Fadl's get produced National winners. The six *Fadl sons who have sired National winners are: Fa-Serr, Fabah, Ibn Fadl, Fa-Turf and Fadheilan (sire of twice U.S. Reserve National Champion Stallion Fadjur, one of the most influential stallions in American Arabian breeding in the twentieth century). *Fadl's National-winner producing daughters are Arafay, Fa-Rahna, Dinah, Faaba and Turfara. *Fadl blood is found in the Phara horses through Bint Maaroufa (dam of the first Phara head sire Golden Pharao), through Farsaana (who has two lines to him; she is the dam of the Lewisfield Sun God daughter Lewisfield Sunny), and through Fadl Dan (who has three lines to *Fadl and is the sire of the Phara mare Rose of Fadl).

The imported mare *Bint Serra I was the only mare in the Babson importation bred by Prince Kemal El Dine. Her sire Sotamm was an *Astraled son bred at England's Crabbet Stud, and her dam Serra was called "a flawless pearl" by Dr. Branch of the Royal Agricultural Society. Serra was also one of noted authority Carl Raswan's favorite mares in Egypt . *Bint Serra I was noted for her exceptional withers. All living Babson Egyptian horses today have at least one line to *Bint Serra I, chiefly because of her heavily-used sons Fay-El-Dine and Fa-Serr. Fay-El-Dine (by *Fadl) sired 10 National winner producers (two sons and eight daughters) from only 55 registered get. Fay-El-Dine appears in Phara pedigrees through his daughter Bint Maaroufa (dam of the Phara head sire Golden Pharao) and through his paternal granddaughter Farsaana, dam of Lewisfield Sunny and maternal granddam of Rose of Fadl.

Bred by the Royal Agricultural Society, *Bint Saada is a paternal sister to *Zarife, grandsire of Canadian Reserve National Champion Mare Habina++ and U.S. Reserve National Champion Mare Rose of Raswan. *Bint Saada's blood is the rarest of all Babson imported Egyptian mares today, as she died young. Her line is carried on only through her son Faddan, found in Phara pedigrees through his daughter Fada, whose son, halter champion and National winner sire Fadl Dan, sired the Phara mare Rose of Fadl. In addition to Fadl Dan, Fada produced Maarena, whose four champions include multi-National Dressage Champion Serr Maariner, a sire and grandsire of National winners in dressage and sport horse in hand. Fada is also dam of Bint Fada, dam of British National Champion Stallion and National Champion sire The Shah (a 3/4 brother to Fadl Dan); of Israeli National Champion Stallion and National Champion sire Al-Nahr Montego, and American and European National winner producer AlNahr Mon Ami. Fada’s daughter Fa Moniet is a National winner producer and has produced 4 National winner producers

*Bint Bint Sabbah was a successful endurance mare who founded one of the most successful tail female lines in Babson breeding. She is found in Phara pedigrees through Rose of Fadl, who has two lines to her, one through her sire Fadl Dan (a paternal grandson of *Bint Bint Sabbah) and one through her maternal granddam Farsaana, whose sire Disaan is a maternal grandson of *Bint Bint Sabbah. Three *Bint Bint Sabbah offspring produced National winners. Her son Fabah, sired U.S. Top Ten Native Costume winner and National Champion sire El Ibn Fabah+ and British National Champion Stallion and National Champion sire The Shah. Fabah also sired nine producers of National winners, Fadl Dan (sire of four times U.S. Top Ten Trail Fa Dim) and Sabrah (dam of four National winners including U.S. National Champion Mare Fa Halima).

*Maaroufa was a full sister to *Fadl. Babson inbred the two by mating *Maaroufa to *Fadl's son Fay-El-Dine (one of these matings was National winner producer Bint Maaroufa, who is found in all Phara pedigrees), and he also did some experimental outcrosses with her which resulted in one instance in her son Baarouf (sired by the British-born import *Aldebar), who is found in the pedigree of Lewisfield Sunny and her daughter Rose of Fadl.

*Maaroufa proved to be the most successful broodmatron of the importation in the number of her offspring to produce National winners. Her son Baarouf (by the British-born import *Aldebar) sired U.S. Reserve National Champion Gelding Baarhan++. Another son, Faaris (a 3/4 brother to Bint Maaroufa), sired U.S. National Champion Park and Top Ten Mare Faar-Ra+++ as well as Ar Ra’ad, sire of U.S National Champion Hunter La Rafik. Ar Ra’ad is also found close up in the pedigree of multi-National Champion Park Aequus+// and of U.S. and Canadian National Champion Stallion *Simeon Shai+, who is high percentage Babson through his sire. Four *Maaroufa daughters, all by Fay-El-Dine, produced National winners. They include Bint Maaroufa, Fay Ufa (dam of a U.S. Top Ten English Pleasure winner), Maarou (dam of a National winner in western pleasure and cutting), and Aaroufa (dam of National winners in park, english pleasure and halter).

The Tormohlen breeding program was just as crucial in developing the distinctive look of the Phara horses as was the Babson group. All of the Tormohlen horses’ names began with “Aa”. The Tormohlens used early American lines from the 1906 Davenport importation from the desert as well as W.R. Brown and Spencer Borden’s imports from the Crabbet Stud of England to create their early horses. Later, the Crabbet import *Raffles (imported by Roger Selby) and the Americanbred stallion, National winner sire Azkar (Rahas x the Egyptian import *Aziza, who was closely related to *Fadl and *Maaroufa), were used to advantage. In 1960 most of the Tormohlen herd was sold to James F. Lewis, Jr. of Lewisfield Arabians, although the Tormohlens bred a limited number of horses until 1976.

The Tormohlen mare Aarah, who was straight Crabbet breeding, was one of the linchpins of the Phara herd. She was the dam of four champions by *Raffles, including halter and three gaited (now called park) champion Aarief, who later became a head sire for Lasma Arabians and sired National Champions in performance including U.S. National Champion English Pleasure Lasma Star. He is also the sire of National Champion sire The Real McCoy. The Aarah offspring who influenced the Phara herd were Aazkara (by the half-Crabbet, half-Egyptian Azkar), whose daughter Aazkafra produced the Phara head sire Golden Reflection, and Aaraf and Aarafa, dam of the legendary Lewisfield Sun God, a many times halter champion and most classic winner who died at age 7 and whose beauty Annette Weber has recreated in the Phara herd. Annette was fortunate to acquire the only full sister to Lewisfield Sun God, Lewisfield Sun Gal, late in her breeding career as well. Aaraf also sired National winners in formal combination (a combination of park and formal driving) and native costume, while Aarafa was the dam of U.S. Reserve National Champion Stallion Lewisfield Bold Hawk++. Both Aaraf and Aarafa also were champions in halter and under saddle in early Arabian competition that would now be considered park horse classes, with Aarafa awarded the coveted King Farouk trophy at the Pennsylvania National Horse Show. Thus Lewisfield Sun God and his full sister Lewisfield Sun Gal were bred “in the purple” from lines noted for their beauty as well as their athleticism.

The first head sire at Phara was the stunning Golden Pharao, bred by Dr LaRue. His sire was the inbred *Raffles stallion La Flag, a son of the Tormohlen bred *Raffles son Aaraf and the double *Raffles granddaughter Flaiga, a halter champion and dam of 2 sires of National winners. His dam was the straight Babson Egyptian mare Bint Maaroufa (Fay-El-Dine x *Maaroufa). Golden Pharao was a full brother to U.S. Top Ten Stock Horse La Ruh a paternal brother to U.S. Reserve National Champion Novice Cutting and Top Ten Open Cutting Banderra and a maternal brother to Julyan, sire of U.S. Reserve National Champion Park AOTR and English Sidesaddle Mahjulemyn++. Golden Pharao sired the National winner producer Redbird Pharao (dam of U.S. Top Ten Hunter and Jumper Sonbird Pharao+//). The second head sire at Phara, halter champion and regional winner sire Golden Reflection, was a son of Golden Pharao and Aazkafra (Aaraf x Aazkara). Aazkafra is a full sister to 4 champion producers: including Aazfara (dam of National winner sire Lewisfield Latigo) and Aazara (dam of National winner sire Gida Coe). Aazkafra is inbred to Aarah as both her parents are out of Aarah. Thus, Golden Reflection carried two lines to Aaraf, three to his dam Aarah and a significant amount of Egyptian blood through *Aziza and the Babson imports.

Once Annette Weber saw Lewisfield Sun God, she knew he was her ideal Arabian, though he died before she could breed to him. She was already a firm fan of the Tormohlen horses and for her he epitomized all of their best traits. Lewisfield Sun God sired just 24 registered foals before his untimely death. Several were halter and performance champions and he is also the grandsire of Canadian Top Ten Pleasure Driving Dashan+ and U.S. Reserve National Champion Hunt Pleasure AOTR Bays Dynasty. 

Phara was fortunate to acquire two of the best Lewisfield Sun God daughters, halter champion Sun God Heiress and Lewisfield Sunny. Sun God Heiress is out of Tailormade Binta, also dam of regional performance champion Mr Madcap. Tailormade Binta is a 3/4 sister to regional performance champion Tailormade Amigo++. Annette highly valued Sun God Heiress’ ancestry as her dam was a daughter of Shalimar Flaraff, who was a full brother to Flaiga, dam of La Flag, the sire of her herd sire Golden Pharao. Sun God Heiress went on to produce three halter champions for Annette, all by Golden Reflection and all valued sires for the Phara program: The Midnight Sun, Eclipse of the Sun, and Sungod Reflection. Her daughter Golden Fantaci, also by Golden Reflection, became a valued broodmare for Phara, producing the stunning mare Sun Diamonds by Majestic Sun.

The other Phara-owned Lewisfield Sun God daughter, Lewisfield Sunny, was out of the 3/4 Babson mare Farsaana, also dam of U.S. Top Ten English Pleasure AOTR Lewisfield Nizaan++. Lewisfield Sunny is the dam of the Phara broodmare Rose of Fadl (by the straight Babson Fadl Dan) and stallion Majestic Sun (by Eclipse of the Sun). Rose of Fadl in turn has produced the current head Phara sires The Sun Prince, a golden chestnut with flaxen mane and tail, and Burgundy Sun, a striking black liver chestnut with golden mane and tail. Both stallions are by Eclipse of the Sun. Rose of Fadl is also the dam of the Phara broodmares Sun Rose Ebony (by Majestic Sun), a halter champion and dressage ribbon winner, and The Sun Heiress (by Eclipse of the Sun).

Lewisfield Sun God’s full sister Lewisfield Sun Gal also produced for Phara. She is the dam of National winner sire The Sun Idol (by The Midnight Sun), an English pleasure first place winner in his only time shown. The Sun Idol has sired hunt pleasure champions, successful endurance horses and U.S. Top Ten Show Hack ATR and regional sport horse under saddle winner Exotic Sun. The Sun Idol’s daughter Sun Obsession has produced 3 champions, one of them a multi-regional western pleasure champion.

The current Phara herd is small but represents six generations of Phara breeding, every horse a vision of the classic Arabian, with the pronounced jibbah, teacup muzzle, and large eye that are the hallmark of the Arabian head, as well as short back, correct legs and wonderful self carriage with plume tails. Some have up to six lines to Lewisfield Sun God, and greatly resemble him. Thanks to Annette Weber’s vision, the best of Crabbet and Babson breeding still flourishes!


----------



## Druydess

Some photos of Fadl* referenced in the aforementioned article.
Granted, they aren't the best, but photography was not what it is today. The research into the historical record of these great horses is so rewarding and an endless opportunity to learn. It's amazing what lasting influence the prepotency of one horse can have..




*Fadl 
(Ibn Rabdan x Mahroussa)

*Fadl was an Egyptian stallion born in 1930. He was the sire of Fadheilan. *Fadl was described as a horse who was all things to all men; endurance winner, polo pony, harness and pleasure horse, sire and child's mount. George Cason, one-time manager of the Babson Stud remembered *Fadl fondly: "*Fadl was an all-around horse - shown Western, English, 3-gaited and polo." He also became a 100 mile race winner. 

In addition to his own successes, *Fadl also became one of the most influential and prepotent sires of his era. He sired 11 producers of National winners and his bloodlines are still in demand today as witnessed by the numerous champions, including many winners at the National level, that carry his blood.


----------



## Druydess

Some other representations of the Phara breeding program/bloodlines:



Lewisfield Sun God:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Stunning group of horses, I especially like Burgundy Sun.


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Stunning group of horses, I especially like Burgundy Sun.


Everyone seems to..LOL He's Psynny's G-Grandfather.

It's certainly difficult not to notice their consistency and type. I can't argue with 45 years of careful planning and experience, undaunted by fads, resulting in a classic Arabian:


Golden Pharao sire of->Golden Reflection sire of->Sun God Reflection sire of->Eclipse of the Sun

Eclipse of the Sun is the sire of both of the current Phara Stallions,
the full brothers Burgundy Sun and The Sun Prince, both out of 
Rose of Fadl (Fadl Dan x Lewisfield Sunny)

The extensive thought and planning that went into the Phara program is one of the reasons I chose Golden Ecstasy. He, and BA Chevelle, with her close double Padron lines, combined well and gave me a stunning example of these bloodlines which are expressed beautifully in Psynny. It has been amazing to watch him get closer and closer to what he's destined to be. I wish it were possible to repeat this breeding.


----------



## Druydess

A great video of The Midnight Sun playing and having a grand time:

The Midnight Sun (Golden Reflection x Sun God ... | Phara Arabians

Sun Rose Beauty:


Majestic Sun:



What great examples of a consistency in Arabian breeding.


----------



## dbarabians

Druydess I own 4 Babson bred horses. 2 mares , a 2 yo and this years colt.
Those horses do pass on good arabian type and temperament. They are all easy to handle and the calmest horses I own. Not to mention beautiful. 
Goes to show the naysayers that linebreeding and inbreeding are good and healthy way to pass on desired traits. Shalom


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> Druydess I own 4 Babson bred horses. 2 mares , a 2 yo and this years colt.
> Those horses do pass on good arabian type and temperament. They are all easy to handle and the calmest horses I own. Not to mention beautiful.
> Goes to show the naysayers that linebreeding and inbreeding are good and healthy way to pass on desired traits. Shalom


Your horses are a great example of classic, consistent breeding.
I think the people who are so against inbreeding really don't understand it. Often, they ascribe human morality to a breeding practice and are misinformed about the reality of genetics and how genetics really work. Given the right individuals, I will certainly line-breed. :wink:
The other issue is that some people often confuse classic Arabian type/standard with today's fads. Tried and true still works, no matter what's "popular."


----------



## busysmurf

Druydess said:


> Your horses are a great example of classic, consistent breeding.
> I think the people who are so against inbreeding really don't understand it. Often, they ascribe human morality to a breeding practice and are misinformed about the reality of genetics and how genetics really work. Given the right individuals, I will certainly line-breed. :wink:
> The other issue is that some people often confuse classic Arabian type/standard with today's fads. Tried and true still works, no matter what's "popular."


 
It is a scientifically proven fact (University of Missouri and US Library of Medicine) that inbreeding, producing a foal from a mix of the 2 closest generations, produces a dramatically higher percentage of physically and/or mentally deformed off-spring.

It's not about being a "naysayer" it's about being a responsible breeder. The amount of "crap" that is present in the market today as a result of inbreeding is a perfect example if why it is POOR breeding practice to inbreed. Sure you might get lucky once or twice, but studies prove that will not happen most of the time.


----------



## Druydess

That's exactly why one breeds selectively - and for desired traits - as opposed to defects. It happens more than once or twice that the desired result is achieved. The Bedouins certainly mastered it well enough. Out-crossing is what introduced the majority of defects.

Inbreeding, Linebreeding and Crossbreeding

http://tylerligon.tripod.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/arabianbreeding.pdf


----------



## dbarabians

Busy smurf you are misinformed if you think inbreeding is a bad practice.
Too many people have done it successfully and still do it with great results.
The article Druydess posted proves how valuable a practice it is and every livestock producer I know uses the practice.
You must breed correct animals with positive traits.
You want your mare to pass on some of her great qualities then breed her to one of her close relatives with the same positive traits.
You are more certain to get the results you desire than breeding to an unrelated individual. That is an undisputed fact. Shalom


----------



## busysmurf

dbarabians said:


> Busy smurf you are misinformed if you think inbreeding is a bad practice.
> Too many people have done it successfully and still do it with great results.
> The article Druydess posted proves how valuable a practice it is and every livestock producer I know uses the practice.
> You must breed correct animals with positive traits.
> You want your mare to pass on some of her great qualities then breed her to one of her close relatives with the same positive traits.
> *You are more certain to get the results you desire than breeding to an unrelated individual*.* That is an undisputed fact*. It is also an undisputed fact you are "playing with fire". How do you think all of the mutations that have caused so many problems in today's breeds got here in the first place?? We will NEVER be able to eliminate those mutations if close in-breeding is allowed to continue. I don't care how pretty your horse is, if it's going to be dead lame or have to be put to sleep because the breeder was so focused on looks to pay attention to substance, that breeder is irresponsible.Shalom


I have to disagree about being misinformed. Unless of course the scientifically proven studies and articles are BS. I don't ignore the fact, nor discredit the idea that LINE BREEDING does produce desired traits. BUT, it also produces undesired traits as much, if not more. It is a PROVEN FACT, that for every foal that you get your desired traits, you are going to get more foals with undesirable issues. Does Russian Roulette ring a bell?

Take a look an *objective* look at the vast majority of horses, both line & in-bred. The undesirable traits are more common than the desirable ones. Be it in conformation, personality, or health flaws. Granted, some of the undesirable traits have been weeded out with line breeding, but not all.

There has been the argument that during the "birth" or "rebirth" of a breed, in breeding occurs. That is true, and a necessary evil. However, at some point when the population numbers are stronger, in-breeding turns into line breeding. And so on. Natural selection eliminates the undesired offspring early on, and each generation with the desirable traits gets farther & farther from the original pair. 

If that is misinformation, than you might want to try & find a way to change science rather than a few potential buyers.


----------



## Druydess

Not if you choose candidates correctly.

Quote from the article mentioned above:

Fortunately for us, there are still a small 
percentage of Arabians that contain only 
the blood of the original Bedouin desert 
steeds. Again, I will use Sheykh Obeyds 
as my example but there are other 
subgroups that have remained pure. SO 
Arabians came from the Bedouins out of 
the desert and have been bred on without 
the infusion of outside or impure blood. 
This allows us a resource that continues to 
be void of most undesirables or recessive 
disorders. To this day there are no known 
cases of an SO Arabian dying of SCID or 
LFS. Since there is little chance of these 
traits showing up, we can utilize 
Linebreeding and Inbreeding to their 
utmost potential to produce extremely 
prepotent individuals who will produce 
consistently for us. Consistency is one of 
the hardest things to come by when 
breeding horses and it is the hallmark of 
all great Arabian breeding programs.

There's a great debate going on HF about this topic. Chiilaa's post in particular is very informative. That's the place to debate inbreeding: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-bre...ng-thoughts-reasons-277330/page4/#post3681194


----------



## dbarabians

Busysmurf I do not breed for pretty heads and I breed with the intention of retaining any females, so potential buyer are not what I aim for.
The facts prove breeding two closely related , Correct, individauls is not playing with fire.
You are the one who needs to be objective.
I would not breed any horses with a glaring major fault in their conformation and would not breed two closely related individuals with the same minor faults. That would be playing russian roulette. Shalom


----------



## Druydess

Some pics of Psynny having a blast:


----------



## Druydess

I just love the way this boy can move...





He doesn't look too shabby just standing around either..:wink:
I know-- not standing square, but who cares..LOL :thumbsup:



17 months and growing!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Awesome pics Dru, Psynny is a stunning boy for sure!! I love all that chrome and what a deep rich color he is! ;-)


----------



## CLaPorte432

Look at those legs! My goodness!

*drool*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Awesome pics Dru, Psynny is a stunning boy for sure!! I love all that chrome and what a deep rich color he is! ;-)


He is definitely a unique color.. :wink:

Which makes it very interesting for me as a breeder, because I usually go with my gut. 
When I said he was liver at birth-- I got-- "You're an idiot".. "he isn't"-- how can you know?
Sometimes-- ya just know. I just "knew." And so - he is.. and the richest mahogany liver... I just love it.

And then I heard.. "she's just a color breeder." Which color? LOL I have them all.
I have a heterozygous black-- (which I prefer) bred to Agouti Dominant mares-- all tested as such-- but there is the idiot factor out there-- unfortunately - uneducated - that assumes since one has a black- that's what they're breeding for..

I couldn't care less..

Solei can not produce black.
Ellie can not produce black.
Khassie can not produce black.
Magic probably can-- as she has in the past-- and she is not bred to Dream-- apparently I suck as a black breeder not choosing her.. 
Echo will produce black-- because she's homozygous - and she was chosen because she is an amazingly correct mare-- her color is a bonus.

So-- the Gods have chosen to gift me with uniquely colored babies I guess.. which I am very much enjoying!! :rofl:

I produce good babies. The color of their skin is irrelevant. :wink:
Wait 'til next year..:wink::happydance:


----------



## dbarabians

Druydess the more is see photos of your two boys the more I am inclined to use them as an outcross on Stars fillies. Especially Lone Star Dancer the filly from his half sibling. Either of your stallions would add refinement . Star did a good job of passing on his hip and length of shoulder, short backs and straight legs. All three of his foals this year are destined to be athletic and would do well in working cow, cutting or reining. They all three got booty. Shalom


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> Druydess the more is see photos of your two boys the more I am inclined to use them as an outcross on Stars fillies. Especially Lone Star Dancer the filly from his half sibling. Either of your stallions would add refinement . Star did a good job of passing on his hip and length of shoulder, short backs and straight legs. All three of his foals this year are destined to be athletic and would do well in working cow, cutting or reining. They all three got booty. Shalom


You have good Polish stock db. I really like, and can get behind what you're doing. I would be very happy to work with you on your program. We can look at each mare and decide which boy would best suit your girls. Dream would add LOTS of substance and bone, which the Polish may not need as much. . However, he may add extreme type, refinement, very short coupling, smooth, flowing movement, height, major booty, topline, sculpted neck, insanely personable personality, extreme intelligence, and temperament. He's smart as a flippin' whip too. This guy is your "European "type" Baroque-style Arabian."

Psynny would also add height and bone, as well as refinement, but I feel he would also add kick-*** movement, color, chrome, an EXcellent topline/hip, long neck, and a very nicely sculpted head. He will pass on a very level head and people-oriented persona, intelligent, quick learning ability, as well as an excellent work ethic. I believe his foals would carry on the "Padron" look. But I will take that risk with my own stock and we shall see if I am right. :wink: Psynny is your "American-Crabbet-style Arabian."


----------



## Druydess

I forgot to say Psynny will offer a great butt.. the boy has had a major motor from Day 1. He naturally engages from the hind.. from birth and onward. He smoothly, and naturally, engages and drives from behind.
Guess we have to spend some tome talking further..


----------



## Druydess

db-- I'd like to invite you to Florida to spend time with my horses and see for yourself their positives and their negatives first hand and evaluate them at your will. I have a large home which you are welcome to stay in as long as you like, and I would love to get to know you, and any family or friends you'd like to bring. I'm an excellent cook and enjoy stuffing people to the gills.. LOL
There are many quaint venues in the area to explore and enjoy in off horsie hours.. 
This offer will become more appealing as it gets colder.. LOL


----------

